# Fursuit FURY



## feathery (Mar 9, 2010)

Well today I would have to say made me and my friend Keven quite furious we were  both walking by the water front today and were both having a nice day  fursuiting. However some lady which had no reasoning had to come over  and complain/have her say on it. She complained I was trying to scare  the kids and was trying to lure them like a predator. They were not even her own children! All i was doing was swinging on a swing set in the park enjoying the day,  some child waved at me i waved back and that was about it, tho according  to others i was a predator, i mean really...i mean really really. I have fur-suited many times, however this time someone decided that im quoting â€œ  your not a 'normal' human beingâ€ and â€œ not like everyone elseâ€ " immature teenaged kid with no life "according to  her.

 I honestly have never felt so angry insulted and yet offended and sickened in a long  time to be accused of such. And to make matters even more ludicrous she  just had to get the POLICE involved. The cops interrogated both of us  and honestly there time was wasted. that said I can no longer do what I  love and what makes me feel alive carefree and myself in short thanks to that woman I cannot fursuit locally anymore. Why? Because  individuals with no imagination and no intelligence labeled me as a crook a  pedophile and i feel very hurt by that.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2010)

Stop wearing fursuits

/problems


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 9, 2010)

Quit fursuiting in public. There's no reason for it and it makes you look like a tool.

If you feel the need to shove your lifestyle in other peoples' faces, then you deserve every bit of ostracizing that you get.


----------



## quayza (Mar 9, 2010)

I would loved to go angry black guy on her ass just to see if would work. Would of been so much fun.


Also yeah, you really should of rethunk that idea.


----------



## feathery (Mar 9, 2010)

i dont feel that, i just do it because it makes me happy and thats about it honestly. Im sorry you think that.


----------



## torachi (Mar 9, 2010)

Keep fursuiting, thats fine. Just stop trolling the shota.


----------



## quayza (Mar 9, 2010)

feathery said:


> i dont feel that, i just do it because it makes me happy and thats about it honestly. Im sorry you think that.



Ok how long you been doin this?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

I see no problem in your fursuiting. I would do the same thing as it's just a way to have fun and entertain the masses...That's genuine verbal assault buddy, act accordingly and raise hell for her....


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

...

And why, exactly, should he stop wearing fursuits? People should be allowed to wear whatever they want, as long as it's PG, right? (i.e. not wearing a suit covered in fake dicks.)

I mean, I think crossdressing's weird but I'm not gonna go up to a crossdresser and say they're a freak.


----------



## quayza (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I see no problem in your fursuiting. I would do the same thing as it's just a way to have fun and entertain the masses...That's genuine verbal assault buddy, act accordingly and raise hell for her....



You talkin to me? Cuz i can raise hell.


----------



## feathery (Mar 9, 2010)

quayza said:


> Ok how long you been doin this?



 About a year i have been fursuiting without any problems, i just find it hurtful someone would make accusations towards me like so.


----------



## quayza (Mar 9, 2010)

feathery said:


> About a year i have been fursuiting without any problems, i just find it hurtful someone would make accusations towards me like so.



Oh yeah shit like that will happen quite a bit but i see no problem in your suiting. We they take it to far than it pisses me off. Little advice. At least maybe try to avoid being anywhere with a bunch of kids other your gonna get a lot of negative shit from some people who have no clue.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I see no problem in your fursuiting. I would do the same thing as it's just a way to have fun and entertain the masses...That's genuine verbal assault buddy, act accordingly and raise hell for her....



That would be very bad.


----------



## feathery (Mar 9, 2010)

quayza said:


> Oh yeah shit like that will happen quite a bit but i see no problem in your suiting. We they take it to far than it pisses me off. Little advice. At least maybe try to avoid being anywhere with a bunch of kids other your gonna get a lot of negative shit from some people who have no clue.



Thank you for the honest feedback  i still cant get over it but for now i just need to relax for now. Thanks


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 9, 2010)

I don;t really know.
Stopping fursuiting is too sad, but that all matters how shitty is the fursuit :V If it's not shitty, you are godly. If yes, then it's too bad, call police on you. Some fursuits are scary to children. I mostly think fursuits are weird, but I like them. So, keep your fursuiting, but tell that you are doing it as your hobbies and you do that with your friends without a connection to the children. And if they don't believe, go hump that friend of yours.


----------



## quayza (Mar 9, 2010)

feathery said:


> Thank you for the honest feedback  i still cant get over it but for now i just need to relax for now. Thanks



Your welcome. You need the rest.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, what a bitch! Seriously, some people are just completly closed minded! 
I really hope that doesn't completly stop you from fursuiting again. I mean, I know you can't, but I hope thats not a perminant thing. And I notice you said "locally"....I hope that means you still plan on fursuiting outside your local area.
I'm just saying, cos you shouldn't let some closed minded old bat dictate what you should and shouldn't do.


----------



## quayza (Mar 9, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Wow, what a bitch! Seriously, some people are just completly closed minded!
> I really hope that doesn't completly stop you from fursuiting again. I mean, I know you can't, but I hope thats not a perminant thing. And I notice you said "locally"....I hope that means you still plan on fursuiting outside your local area.
> I'm just saying, cos you shouldn't let some closed minded old bat dictate what you should and shouldn't do.



Exactly. It when the they take it a huge step further. "Hey im callin the cops on you."
"Why? Cuz i just dont like you"
I say. Fuck em all lol.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm giving honest feedback

You just don't like it


----------



## quayza (Mar 9, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm giving honest feedback
> 
> You just don't like it



More honest feed back. Nor do they.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2010)

quayza said:


> More honest feed back. Nor do they.


I think you're just restating what I said


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 9, 2010)

Strange men hanging around a park full of children for no apparent reason with anything children love--candy, animal costumes, toys, whatever--IS suspicious. It is definitely something a predator would do.

Bring people out of suit next time to be with you, so you're not just some random child magnet.


----------



## quayza (Mar 9, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I think you're just restating what I said



I guess just reversing who its directed at. No big deal.


----------



## feathery (Mar 9, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Wow, what a bitch! Seriously, some people are just completly closed minded!
> I really hope that doesn't completly stop you from fursuiting again. I mean, I know you can't, but I hope thats not a perminant thing. And I notice you said "locally"....I hope that means you still plan on fursuiting outside your local area.
> I'm just saying, cos you shouldn't let some closed minded old bat dictate what you should and shouldn't do.



Well that certainly is true. Just i have no were else to go, just being in suit makes me feel more, "whole" per-say * spiritual stuffs*. Just I am still rather blown by it right now. I just figured I would want to here others opinions on this subject, hopefully not getting the topic to crazy. Oddly enough tho just that alone i might look for a new location to move to, kinda crazy for some but thats just my out look on it "chuckles'


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Strange men hanging around a park full of children for no apparent reason with anything children love--candy, animal costumes, toys, whatever--IS suspicious. It is definitely something a predator would do.
> 
> Bring people out of suit next time to be with you, so you're not just some random child magnet.


Pfeh, you shouldn't be restricted from something just because you look suspicious... I mean you don't have to wear a fursuit to be a child molester.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 9, 2010)

quayza said:


> I guess just reversing who its directed at. No big deal.


You need to look at this situation from a different angle, dood

If some weird guy you never knew started messing with kids, in an animal costume, what would you do?

Because I'd kick him in the fucking balls.


----------



## quayza (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> BlueberriHusky said:
> 
> 
> > Pfeh, you shouldn't be restricted from something just bcase you look suspicious... I mean you don't have to wear a fursuit to be a child molester.
> ...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 9, 2010)

capthavoc123 said:


> Quit fursuiting in public. There's no reason for it and it makes you look like a tool.
> 
> If you feel the need to shove your lifestyle in other peoples' faces, then you deserve every bit of ostracizing that you get.



Don't be a douche.

It's adorkable, innocent fun and makes more people who witness it happier than driven to Unstoppable Rage.

Unless they arrived in a rusty van or something. .__.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Pfeh, you shouldn't be restricted from something just bcase you look suspicious... I mean you don't have to wear a fursuit to be a child molester.


Duh. But if he's going to act suspicious, then people are understandably going to be suspicious.


----------



## Barak (Mar 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Don't be a douche.
> 
> It's adorkable, innocent fun and makes more people who witness it happier than driven to Unstoppable Rage.
> 
> Unless they arrived in a rusty van or something. .__.



Rusty van with a white mark that say CANDY


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Duh. But if he's going to act suspicious, then people are understandably going to be suspicious.


He waved at a kid who waved at him. It's not like he was chasing the kid or anything.


Shenzebo said:


> You need to look at this situation from a different angle, dood
> 
> If some weird guy you never knew started messing with kids, in an animal costume, what would you do?
> 
> Because I'd kick him in the fucking balls.


Don't go to Disney World.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 9, 2010)

Barak said:


> Rusty van with a white mark that say CANDY



Quite.

Real perv's should drive about in ice cream vans. So much easier to get kids to come over.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Mar 9, 2010)

bah. there are people like that. i say do what makes you happy! fuck her, and fuck the police.


----------



## quayza (Mar 9, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> You need to look at this situation from a different angle, dood
> 
> If some weird guy you never knew started messing with kids, in an animal costume, what would you do?
> 
> Because I'd kick him in the fucking balls.



Ok here i what im saying. Yeah that would bother if that happened unexpectly but i would at least go to him and try to figure out what goin on instead calling the cops as an immediate reaction. I would first find a good reason as for said action. I could be having a inocent in a unwanted situation because i had no clue. I would also keep an eye on my kids or bring them away if i suspected such a thing.
Think before you react is what you need to do.


----------



## Barak (Mar 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Quite.
> 
> Real perv's should drive about in ice cream vans. So much easier to get kids to come over.



That's actually a good idea...

We don't have ice cream vans in my town .....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

Idk, just don't do anything quite so suspicious...a public playground/park is sorta bad to go to but roaming the streets and city isn't all too bad although you'll get a lot more rude/obscene remarks or reactions....


Edit: I also agree with the "Fuck her" statement. As long as you're not intending to harm the kids than don't worry about it, it's your right to express yourself however you see fit and don't let some stuckup dumb bitch tell you otherwise because she obviously has no clue what she's talking about.

/crazyoldlady....


----------



## feathery (Mar 9, 2010)

quayza said:


> Ok here i what im saying. Yeah that would bother if that happened unexpectly but i would at least go to him and try to figure out what goin on instead calling the cops as an immediate reaction. I would first find a good reason as for said action. I could be having a inocent in a unwanted situation because i had no clue. I would also keep an eye on my kids or bring them away if i suspected such a thing.
> Think before you react is what you need to do.



That is true, Its really hard to grasp this topic in a way i guess. Also it is kind of sensitive. But i really did not do anything much, Just walked with my friend enjoyed the frozen beach and that's mostly it. I did actually apologize to the woman making these statements to me however that seemed to be not enough.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Idk, just don't do anything quite so suspicious...a public playground/park is sorta bad to go to but roaming the streets and city isn't all too bad although you'll get a lot more rude/obscene remarks or reactions....
> 
> 
> Edit: I also agree with the "Fuck her" statement. As long as you're not intending to harm the kids than don't worry about it, it's your right to express yourself however you see fit and don't let some stuckup dumb bitch tell you otherwise because she obviously has no clue what she's talking about.
> ...


If he can wear whatever he wants, the lady has a right to speak her mind.
However I don't think the polce have a right to ban someone from doing something just because it's suspcious.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 9, 2010)

There are really furries who don't understand why strangers both in animal costumes showing up among kids, unannounced, for no apparent reason, in a place where there aren't normally costumers, with no one out of suit, is suspicious?

Just when I thought the fandom couldn't get dumber.


----------



## quayza (Mar 9, 2010)

feathery said:


> That is true, Its really hard to grasp this topic in a way i guess. Also it is kind of sensitive. But i really did not do anything much, Just walked with my friend enjoyed the frozen beach and that's mostly it. I did actually apologize to the woman making these statements to me however that seemed to be not enough.



Yeah there are many who wont take a simple apology as enough or just wont care at all and refuse anything you say out of there own arrogance or disslike of you.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

There is no LAW that you must stop. So you can keep doing it. Just stay away from children because thats whats going to happen for the most part.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> If he can wear whatever he wants, the lady has a right to speak her mind.
> However I don't think the polce have a right to ban someone from doing something just because it's suspcious.



Makes sense but she's still a nagging whore for complaining to someone in a cute little fursuit ^_^




BlueberriHusky said:


> There are really furries who don't understand why strangers both in animal costumes showing up among kids, unannounced, for no apparent reason, in a place where there aren't normally costumers, with no one out of suit, is suspicious?
> 
> Just when I thought the fandom couldn't get dumber.



Sorry, guys are dumb so therefore the fandom is dumb....

Jk, I are stubborn is all.


----------



## SnowFox (Mar 9, 2010)

ThunderWolf78 said:


> bah. there are people like that. i say do what makes you happy! fuck her, and fuck the police.



Yeah, and fuck her kids too!





no wait... don't


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> There are really furries who don't understand why strangers both in animal costumes showing up among kids, unannounced, for no apparent reason, in a place where there aren't normally costumers, with no one out of suit, is suspicious?
> 
> Just when I thought the fandom couldn't get dumber.


It's not that I don't understand. It's that I don't think they should be restricted from doing it.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

Could always get a huge group of fursuiters to go with everytime. And by group I mean an huge freaking mob XP


----------



## feathery (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Could always get a huge group of fursuiters to go with everytime. And by group I mean an huge freaking mob XP



I doubt that would work unless it was in the hundreds or thousands.


----------



## quayza (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Could always get a huge group of fursuiters to go with everytime. And by group I mean an huge freaking mob XP



lol that way you can split if somethin goes down. jk.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 9, 2010)

I still say fursuit at an event/party/etc or for an obvious reason, or at least with friends out of suit.

That or deal with people doing the right thing and worrying about the safety of children when suspicious men show up at their play areas. There are psychos who would and likely have done just what OP did, who want to hurt children.


----------



## quayza (Mar 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I still say fursuit at an event/party/etc or for an obvious reason, or at least with friends out of suit.
> 
> That or deal with people doing the right thing and worrying about the safety of children when suspicious men show up at their play areas. There are psychos who would and likely have done just what OP did, who want to hurt children.



Then im gonna scope out the area. I see something that seem to much of a hazzard. Im kickin some ass or doin what would be best.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

feathery said:


> I doubt that would work unless it was in the hundreds or thousands.


Probly work with around 50. Just throw a party in the park. Even reserve a hut thingy where people have picnic thingies. 


quayza said:


> lol that way you can split if somethin goes down. jk.


XD Just pretend to be a dog peeing on a tree and you'll be set lol


----------



## feathery (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Probly work with around 50. Just throw a party in the park. Even reserve a hut thingy where people have picnic thingies.
> 
> XD Just pretend to be a dog peeing on a tree and you'll be set lol



Bah my towns so clueless maybe.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 9, 2010)

Now picture this one:

Female woman lady fursuiting in playground.

Acceptable?


----------



## quayza (Mar 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Now picture this one:
> 
> Female woman lady fursuiting in playground.
> 
> Acceptable?



Hmm that could possibly be accepted more than if it were males but still wearing the suit in the first place will still set some people off.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 9, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Now picture this one:
> 
> Female woman lady fursuiting in playground.
> 
> Acceptable?


You can't tell the gender of fursuiters. Even if the suit has titties, it could still be a guy and it's still suspicious.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You can't tell the gender of fursuiters. Even if the suit has titties, it could still be a guy and it's still suspicious.



That ^


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

What you were doing was creepy as fuck OP. Her reaction was perfectly reasonable, I would have done the same thing. You're lucky the furry fandom is still relatively unknown or I imagine the public reaction to ridiculous shit like that would be much more extreme :V .


----------



## quayza (Mar 9, 2010)

:-/


----------



## feathery (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> What you were doing was creepy as fuck OP. Her reaction was perfectly reasonable, I would have done the same thing. You're lucky the furry fandom is still relatively unknown or I imagine the public reaction to ridiculous shit like that would be much more extreme :V .



what was creepy?


----------



## quayza (Mar 9, 2010)

feathery said:


> what was creepy?



All that tv static.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 9, 2010)

you know, everyone's being a total asshole about it imo
*hugs OP* i know how you feel about things like that. fursuiting is just plain old fun! that's all! If i were you with that old lady, i would have just shook your head and left to go off somewhere else. Ive only publicly fursuited once so far, and no one was even around. I don't think it's creepy at all =3. in fact, I think it takes ballz of steel to do things like that, and everyone who's calling you stupid for it is just too much of a pussy themselves to do it lol


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

feathery said:


> what was creepy?



You were hanging out in a playground wearing this thing.







Do you honestly have to ask?

Even to someone who doesn't know about the furry fandom and by extension cub porn, a grown man hanging out in a playground wearing a dodgy mascot costume is pretty fucking sinister, and for all you know she did know about those things which would make her reaction all the more reasonable IMO.

You're a fucking creep, you deserved what you got.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

*reads OP*
...wow


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> you know, everyone's being a total asshole about it imo
> *hugs OP* i know how you feel about things like that. fursuiting is just plain old fun! that's all! If i were you with that old lady, i would have just shook your head and left to go off somewhere else. Ive only publicly fursuited once so far, and no one was even around. I don't think it's creepy at all =3. in fact, I think it takes ballz of steel to do things like that, and everyone who's calling you stupid for it is just too much of a pussy themselves to do it lol



or they dont own a fursuit ^^ like me


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

Jeez whitenoise. It was just the wrong place for the fursuit. Otherwise, you're just like the lady and competly over reacting


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

This just in, OP is also a pedo :V .


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> This just in, OP is also a pedo :V .


 I agree.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Jeez whitenoise. It was just the wrong place for the fursuit. Otherwise, you're just like the lady and competly over reacting



The guy's a pedophile and he was hanging out in a playground wearing a mascot costume. I'm starting to get the feeling we aren't getting the whole story here, I'd like to know what the OP was really doing there. Looking at his FA account it's getting harder for me to believe that it was really as innocuous as he made it out to be :V .


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I agree.



I'm not even joking, check out his FA account :V .


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm not even joking, check out his FA account :V .


i just did 0_0.... i agree seriously now....
hes a gay hippy babyfur! aka THE furfag


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

You can't judge me from my FA account for who I really am. So I'm not sure you can do the same for him as well. If he is anything like the FA account then yeah just a bit creepy. But if not then you'll never know.

If he's leaving something out then thats his business unless he really was just swinging on a swing. I like swinging on swings. Its just fun. If I had a fursuit I'd wear it in public (not in my small ass town cause they'd grab pitchforks) But in a larger city I'd walk the (safer) streets in it. And if anyone gave me problems i wouldn't pay no mind to them. 

If he gave reason to the lady freaking then fine, he got what was needed, but if he was just sitting there minding his business then the lady was freaking for no reason.

Overall, he just picked a very bad place to be in the suit


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

I like how you're blaming that episode of CSI in you journal OP, do you honestly think that's the only reason anyone could possibly find what you were doing suspicious. Also does your friend honestly believe there's such a thing as the anti-furry coalition :V ?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> This just in, OP is also a pedo :V .


Hmm *looks at fa account*


> FURRY PRIDE METER:
> â–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆâ–ˆ 100%





> FURRY PRIDE METER:


*



			FURRY PRIDE
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

Holy shit everyone check out the journal he made about it this shit's hilarious :V .

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1259267/


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 9, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> or they dont own a fursuit ^^ like me


 awww *furry hug*

you defiantly cant judge a person by their FA gallery. I love looking at guro, yknow, people ripping arms off and eating brains and shit, but hell, there is NO FUCKING WAY id ever do that, or watch that, or participate in it in ANY way in real life. so the baby fur thing is bullshit. I think baby furs are cute. ive drawn them, and ive depicted my fursona as one, im not a pedo. 

and i go to the park all the time to play, does that make me a pedo? and i went there in my fursuit before to play, does that make me a pedo? I wore the fucker to school, waved at and hugged my teachers, and teachers i DONT KNOW, while wearing it, does that mean i want to fuck them? I hug my friends all the time while i wear it, does that mean im a podo? holyfuck, if it does, i never knew i was a pedo!


----------



## Ricky (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm not even joking, check out his FA account :V .



I didn't see anything real pedo-like, just a lot of fatfur porn.

Not that it's any better.

What am I missing?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Holy shit everyone check out the journal he made about it this shit's hilarious :V .
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1259267/


 your terrible white. XD i lol'd


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> awww *furry hug*
> 
> you defiantly cant judge a person by their FA gallery. I love looking at guro, yknow, people ripping arms off and eating brains and shit, but hell, there is NO FUCKING WAY id ever do that, or watch that, or participate in it in ANY way in real life. so the baby fur thing is bullshit. I think baby furs are cute. ive drawn them, and ive depicted my fursona as one, im not a pedo.
> 
> and i go to the park all the time to play, does that make me a pedo? and i went there in my fursuit before to play, does that make me a pedo? I wore the fucker to school, waved at and hugged my teachers, and teachers i DONT KNOW, while wearing it, does that mean i want to fuck them? I hug my friends all the time while i wear it, does that mean im a podo? holyfuck, if it does, i never knew i was a pedo!


Exactly. I like some things on FA that I wouldn't try irl. I even look at normal porn at different sites. I look at things I wouldn't do or even try. Why? Because sometimes its interesting. Though I would never ever ever even try/want to look at vore/gore XP

An FA account can't be the judge of how someone lives


----------



## Ricky (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Exactly. I like some things on FA that I wouldn't try irl. I even look at normal porn at different sites. I look at things I wouldn't do or even try. Why? Because sometimes its interesting. Though I would never ever ever even try/want to look at vore/gore XP
> 
> An FA account can't be the judge of how someone lives



If you look at someone's FA and there's tons of feral porn they are a zoo.

If you look at someone's FA and there's tons of pedo porn, they are obviously a pedo.

Doesn't mean they do the shit IRL but it would still substantiate his argument.

Also, it's a good way to tell if someone's a creeper.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Though I would never ever ever even try/want to look at vore/gore XP
> 
> An FA account can't be the judge of how someone lives


 thank god you dont look at that vore shit.  i wouldve had to burn you for that ^^   but what do u mean by gore?  like gore in porn or gore in general?

and you can judge someone for anything you want on the internet.  you dont know anything ELSE about them so you judge based off of what ya have.   ...and in his case we dont have much GOOD things... >.>


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> awww *furry hug*
> 
> you defiantly cant judge a person by their FA gallery. I love looking at guro, yknow, people ripping arms off and eating brains and shit, but hell, there is NO FUCKING WAY id ever do that, or watch that, or participate in it in ANY way in real life. so the baby fur thing is bullshit. I think baby furs are cute. ive drawn them, and ive depicted my fursona as one, im not a pedo.
> 
> and i go to the park all the time to play, does that make me a pedo? and i went there in my fursuit before to play, does that make me a pedo? I wore the fucker to school, waved at and hugged my teachers, and teachers i DONT KNOW, while wearing it, does that mean i want to fuck them? I hug my friends all the time while i wear it, does that mean im a podo? holyfuck, if it does, i never knew i was a pedo!



Lol straw man :V .



Ricky said:


> I didn't see anything real pedo-like, just a lot of fatfur porn.
> 
> Not that it's any better.
> 
> What am I missing?


 
 This here for one :V .

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3484153/


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> thank god you dont look at that vore shit.  i wouldve had to burn you for that ^^   but what do u mean by gore?  like gore in porn or gore in general?
> 
> and you can judge someone for anything you want on the internet.  you dont know anything ELSE about them so you judge based off of what ya have.   ...and in his case we dont have much GOOD things... >.>



Gore in any sense of the word. I'd throw up at the site of it. I hate the SAW movies. All of them. I typically don't judge people until they make me. Meaning if they do something I don't like then I'll judge them on that basis. But if they haven't done anything wrong in my eyes, then they're fine with me.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

Ricky said:


> If you look at someone's FA and there's tons of feral porn they are a zoo.
> 
> If you look at someone's FA and there's tons of pedo porn, they are obviously a pedo.
> 
> ...



Exactly, the porn someone spanks it to says a lot more about them than most creepers would like to admit. Certain types of porn are indicative of certain personal defects/weaknesses, CP real or illustrated is an excellent example.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> An FA account can't be the judge of how someone lives



^ this
i think vore is cute in its own way, and i think baby furs are cute. I draw both of them. does that mean im into it sexually? not in the slightest. if you look at my myspace compared to what i draw, you definitely cant tell someone by what they draw. he barly even has baby fur on there, its all fatfur stuff. jesus.

also, does that damn fursuit even look kid friendly!? i dont think so! if i was a (normal) little kid id run in fear D= its not even toony style! jusus youre all fucking morons!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Gore in any sense of the word. I'd throw up at the site of it. I hate the SAW movies. All of them. I typically don't judge people until they make me. Meaning if they do something I don't like then I'll judge them on that basis. But if they haven't done anything wrong in my eyes, then they're fine with me.


 well what he did was wrong in my eyes.... thing is i honestly dont care too much.  hes just text to me. >.>

and aww... the SAW movies rule.... what about the Hannibal movies?  or any of the really gorey animes?


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

Ricky said:


> If you look at someone's FA and there's tons of feral porn they are a zoo.
> 
> If you look at someone's FA and there's tons of pedo porn, they are obviously a pedo.
> 
> ...


Depends on the porn. I like different kinds of porn but doesn't mean I want to do it myself. And for some its only a certain kind they like and nothing outside of that box for it. ex) Someone like gay cub porn between two totally different animal anthros. Those are the guide lines. Does not mean he/she like gay child porn between different races.

Its just like saying a pedo is gay because he likes little boys. Don't mean he's gay. Just means he like little boys. He may not have any interest in any adult males at all. Its just a thing. Doesn't make his situation any better but still.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

Ricky said:


> If you look at someone's FA and there's tons of feral porn they are a zoo.
> 
> If you look at someone's FA and there's tons of pedo porn, they are obviously a pedo.
> 
> ...


seconded


----------



## Ricky (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> This here for one :V .
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3484153/



haha...  nice

Must have missed that one :roll:


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh god, he bought his fursuit from zrcalo, quick someone tell her what he's doing with it.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Exactly, the porn someone spanks it to says a lot more about them than most creepers would like to admit. Certain types of porn are indicative of certain personal defects/weaknesses, CP real or illustrated is an excellent example.



kinda odd considering i draw all sorts of porn just because i can. and i dont...er... what did you say? "spank" to it? yeah, i draw it cause it's fun *shrugs* i draw herms all the time, and i dont even like penis  your argument is flawed.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well what he did was wrong in my eyes.... thing is i honestly dont care too much.  hes just text to me. >.>
> 
> and aww... the SAW movies rule.... what about the Hannibal movies?  or any of the really gorey animes?


Loved the Hannibal moves for the story, from what I remember they didn't show too much of the gore. I don't normally watch gorey anime. Mostly stuff like DGrey Man, FMA, Cowboy Bebop, Trigun ect ect


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Loved the Hannibal moves for the story, from what I remember they didn't show too much of the gore. I don't normally watch gorey anime. Mostly stuff like DGrey Man, FMA, Cowboy Bebop, Trigun ect ect



hmm... not to get off topic here, but i remember FMA being pretty gory actually. god i used to love that show... i need to rewatch it =3


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> kinda odd considering i draw all sorts of porn just because i can. and i dont...er... what did you say? "spank" to it? yeah, i draw it cause it's fun *shrugs* i draw herms all the time, and i dont even like penis  your argument is flawed.



Herms are just odd. But they aren't even technically herms. I think the term is intersex. Because Hermaphrodites could never exist cause both parts would have to be completely functional.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm not even joking, check out his FA account :V .


You dislike this peson so much that you're doing research on him? Wow.

Personal interests don't change what happened. The guy was simply hanging around in a park with a friend, wearing a fursuit. Then the police banned him from wearing that in the park because it looked suspicious.

Fursuits are not 'adult' clothing or anything. They can be, but in this case it's not. It can be viewed as suspicious, but... If you saw a creepy middle eastern man wearing all black along with a turban, would the police have the right to ban him from wearing that in the park? I mean, he would look suspicious too, right? And why stop there? Why not ban the black guy, or that kid with the cigarette and sunglasses?

The fact of the matter is, he wasn't doing anything. And so he shouldn't be punished.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok feathery or whatever your name is, here's your options
1)learn common sense babyfur+park=bad idea
2)gtfo out of the fandom


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> hmm... not to get off topic here, but i remember FMA being pretty gory actually. god i used to love that show... i need to rewatch it =3


I don't remember it as such. Except when they turned their mom and it didn't work out, and when Scar blew up the chimera. but I missed a lot of them so I may be missing some parts


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Loved the Hannibal moves for the story, from what I remember they didn't show too much of the gore. I don't normally watch gorey anime. Mostly stuff like DGrey Man, FMA, Cowboy Bebop, Trigun ect ect


You dont remember the part when he skinned that dude and wore his skin as a disguise? that was a pretty bloody part.... good choice in anime too ^^ watch Higurashi no koro naku ni, Hellsing OVA, or Berserk.  youll like them ^^



ChickO'Dee said:


> hmm... not to get off topic here, but i remember FMA being pretty gory actually. god i used to love that show... i need to rewatch it =3


FMA gorey? nah.  lil bit bloody at some parts but ive seen way worse.

and on topic then:
he still got what was coming to him...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> I don't remember it as such. Except when they turned their mom and it didn't work out, and when Scar blew up the chimera. but I missed a lot of them so I may be missing some parts


They have FMA on youtube.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> kinda odd considering i draw all sorts of porn just because i can. and i dont...er... what did you say? "spank" to it? yeah, i draw it cause it's fun *shrugs* i draw herms all the time, and i dont even like penis  your argument is flawed.



You're not arguing against my argument :V .



CannonFodder said:


> Oh god, he bought his fursuit from zrcalo, quick someone tell her what he's doing with it.



Lol, I'm sure she'll be thrilled to find out some creep is cruising for kids in one of her suits :V .


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Lol, I'm sure she'll be thrilled to find out some creep is cruising for kids in one of her suits :V .


Are you gonna pm her or should I do it?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2010)

What the hell, FA?
How did this thread go from fursuiting to about dog porn and pedophiles?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Herms are just odd. But they aren't even technically herms. I think the term is intersex. Because Hermaphrodites could never exist cause both parts would have to be completely functional.



hm. i didnt think they'd both have to work to be herm.. hmm, thinking back on my zoology class, i think youre right lol.

but anyways. 
ok, the dude wore his fursuit to the park, big whoop. i see furries were them to fucking fairs, and no one calls them pedo for waving at kids.
a lady bitched at him. boo hoo. it sucks, and it wasnt his fault. he should have just either a) walked away from the lady and left or B) when the cops got there, explain to them "well officer, its what we do and how we express who we are. we wont were them around here anymore" and simple, leave.
i personally love seeing little kids faces when i were mine and i wave to them and interact with them too. oh noes, im a pedo!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What the hell, FA?
> How did this thread go from fursuiting to about dog porn and pedophiles?


Cause OP is a pedo, not just any pedo, he's
Ein 2.0


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> You dont remember the part when he skinned that dude and wore his skin as a disguise? that was a pretty bloody part.... good choice in anime too ^^ watch Higurashi no koro naku ni, Hellsing OVA, or Berserk.  youll like them ^^


I watched the one they showed on TV lol


CannonFodder said:


> They have FMA on youtube.


I'll stick to justdubs.net


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What the hell, FA?
> How did this thread go from fursuiting to about dog porn and pedophiles?



fma is an anime

and people here are fucking idiots


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What the hell, FA?
> How did this thread go from fursuiting to about dog porn and pedophiles?


This is FAF. All threads turn out like that if you give them enough time. :3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> I watched the one they showed on TV lol


 that explains a bit lol 

i love gorey movies ^^


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 9, 2010)

moral of this story:
"if you fursuit around kids, you are a pedo.
good job guys. I think you are all making an ass of the fandom for calling a fursuiter a pedo for, well, fursuiting.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> fma is an anime
> 
> and people here are fucking idiots



Then why are you here?



CannonFodder said:


> Cause OP is a pedo, not just any pedo, he's
> Ein 2.0



Lock up your daughters!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> moral of this story:
> "if you fursuit around kids, you are a pedo.
> good job guys. I think you are all making an ass of the fandom for calling a fursuiter a pedo for, well, fursuiting.


 but he WAS a pedo..... -_-


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> moral of this story:
> "if you fursuit around kids, you are a pedo.
> good job guys. I think you are all making an ass of the fandom for calling a fursuiter a pedo for, well, fursuiting.


Nah, it's that the op _is _a pedo, not just any pedo, he's a furfag furry pride babyfur hippie and proud of it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Are you gonna pm her or should I do it?



You can do the honors if you like, be sure to include a link to the journal on his account :V .



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What the hell, FA?
> How did this thread go from fursuiting to about dog porn and pedophiles?



The same way every other thread does, although the OP being a pedo probably accelerated the process :V . 



ChickO'Dee said:


> moral of this story:
> "if you fursuit around kids, you are a pedo.
> good job guys. I think you are all making an ass of the fandom for calling a fursuiter a pedo for, well, fursuiting.



If you're going to let pedos use your fandom to skirt child pornography laws don't turn around and cry when people don't want you around their kids :V .


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah, it's that the op _is _a pedo, not just any pedo, he's a furfag furry pride babyfur hippie and proud of it.



well, im furry proud. and i draw babyfurs, so that apparently makes me a babyfur to your peoples standards,im a treehugger, so that must make me a hippie, and im proud of all those things. how does that make someone a pedo? drawing baby furs and calling them a pedo is like a dude hugging another dude and calling him gay


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> moral of this story:
> "if you fursuit around kids, you are a pedo.
> good job guys. I think you are all making an ass of the fandom for calling a fursuiter a pedo for, well, fursuiting.



Yeah... Agreed on the last part. I'm basically trying to do the same thing, proving what is happening with a certain group of people is either right or wrong, but with the Gay Rights movement in a research paper for class.

For the most part, people in general are closed minded and fear EVERYTHING. For the most part a lot of people being raised in the new generation are getting babied and pampered and being taught to be afraid. Let the kid be a kid and grow up to be able to take care of themselves. 

If those were my kids in the park I wouldn't have said anything until he approached them. Then I'd bitch at him for being around my kids when I don't know him. But if he's just minding his business then I will to. Plus, my kids would be able to kick his ass LOL


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> If you're going to let pedos use your fandom to skirt child pornography laws don't turn around and cry when people don't want you around their kids :V .



you better alert the otakus then. theres a LOOOOT of loli around these nets


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah, it's that the op _is _a pedo, not just any pedo, he's a furfag furry pride babyfur hippie and proud of it.


 well i have a list of punishments for each offense.  tell me what ya think.
Furfag- have penis eaten by rabid foxes.
Babyfur- have a dirty diaper fixed to his face while he is spanked with a hot piece of metal.
Hippy- Beaten down by the police
Pride- bitch-slapped.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Pssh, if you want to bash this guy for his personal interests, do it in another topic. You're not even staying on topic anymore.

We're the furry community. We're a group of freaks, so learn to accept others here, because you're not much better.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Yeah... Agreed on the last part. I'm basically trying to do the same thing, proving what is happening with a certain group of people is either right or wrong, but with the Gay Rights movement in a research paper for class.
> 
> For the most part, people in general are closed minded and fear EVERYTHING. For the most part a lot of people being raised in the new generation are getting babied and pampered and being taught to be afraid. Let the kid be a kid and grow up to be able to take care of themselves.
> 
> If those were my kids in the park I wouldn't have said anything until he approached them. Then I'd bitch at him for being around my kids when I don't know him. But if he's just minding his business then I will to. Plus, my kids would be able to kick his ass LOL



this
its kinda like, no one bothers the big black guy with the shades smoking the cigarette in the corner all by himself. meh, this is a lost cause here Sarlune, everyone here is pretty much a troll and likes to make other people feel bad because they have no friends to go out with themselves.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> You can do the honors if you like, be sure to include a link to the journal on his account :V


I did and I screencapped in case he deletes it, you should probably save a screencap too just in case.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Then why are you here?




because i love you all :mrgreen:


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> well, im furry proud. and i draw babyfurs, so that apparently makes me a babyfur to your peoples standards,im a treehugger, so that must make me a hippie, and im proud of all those things. how does that make someone a pedo? drawing baby furs and calling them a pedo is like a dude hugging another dude and calling him gay



What you draw sometimes can identify you as a person. If you draw PG baybyfur artwork, then people are going to make fun of you. G to PG-13 Feral, can't really do much.

If you draw X rated Babyfur art moreso than you draw general Adult , you are a closet pedo.

If you draw Feral Porn more than 70% of the time, You are a closet Zoo.

If X rated cub and Zoo art line your favorites more than 70%, welcome to the sick fuckery club. I hear they have club jackets.



ChickO'Dee said:


> because i love you all :mrgreen:



I do not know you, but I have an urge to punch you, just like any FAF member here.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I did and I screencapped in case he deletes it, you should probably save a screencap too just in case.



if hes a pedo for fursuiting, you're a stalker for saving his journals and going through his FA account for proposes only to get dirt on him.
ugh you sick bastard
now we have fucking STALKERS on here!


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> this
> its kinda like, no one bothers the big black guy with the shades smoking the cigarette in the corner all by himself. meh, this is a lost cause here Sarlune, everyone here is pretty much a troll and likes to make other people feel bad because they have no friends to go out with themselves.



It is. But if they want a REAL PEDO. Then they can talk to my 5th grade teacher -_- Or my bf's disowned uncle who's spending life in prison or for just a sexual abuser they can talk to my uncle. 

A lot of people just like to put people down for the fun of it. By bf is one of them but he puts up better arguments then this crap here. And its on more controversy issues


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> if hes a pedo for fursuiting, you're a stalker for saving his journals and going through his FA account for proposes only to get dirt on him.
> ugh you sick bastard
> now we have fucking STALKERS on here!


I'm a sick bastard cause I love to mock freaks like the OP.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What you draw sometimes can identify you as a person. If you draw PG baybyfur artwork, then people are going to make fun of you. G to PG-13 Feral, can't really do much.
> 
> If you draw X rated Babyfur art moreso than you draw general Adult , you are a closet pedo.
> 
> ...




idk, i draw X-rated herms a lot, and X-rated guro a lot, but i dont even like it sexualy, soo..yeeeah. there's always one person. and also, It could be the "innocence" thing for X-rated baby furs and loli ad stuff. I think innocence is hot, doesnt mean im a pedo


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm a sick bastard cause I love to mock freaks like the OP.



that's good, the first step is to admitting it


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> that's good, the first step is to admitting it


and the second step is to hate.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> well, im furry proud. and i draw babyfurs, so that apparently makes me a babyfur to your peoples standards,im a treehugger, so that must make me a hippie, and im proud of all those things. how does that make someone a pedo? drawing baby furs and calling them a pedo is like a dude hugging another dude and calling him gay



Did you not notice the cub porn in his account, he's a pedo :V .



ChickO'Dee said:


> you better alert the otakus then. theres a LOOOOT of loli around these nets



They'll get theirs.

http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/02/obscene-us-manga-collector-jailed-6-months/


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> if hes a pedo for fursuiting, you're a stalker for saving his journals and going through his FA account for proposes only to get dirt on him.
> ugh you sick bastard
> now we have fucking STALKERS on here!


*in crouched position moving slowly* stalking stalking stalking.....



Sarlune said:


> A lot of people just like to put people down for the fun of it. By bf is one of them but he puts up better arguments then this crap here. And its on more controversy issues


 arguing about things you know nothing about is the best kind of challenge.  i can pull it off sometimes in real life and when i do its the best feeling EVER that you just pwned someone at something that you couldnt care less about. ^^


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 9, 2010)

*yaaaawns* well. you've all given me great entertainment, but im gunna go plow my girlfriend.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> idk, i draw X-rated herms a lot, and X-rated guro a lot, but i dont even like it sexualy, soo..yeeeah. there's always one person. and also, It could be the "innocence" thing for X-rated baby furs and loli ad stuff. I think innocence is hot, doesnt mean im a pedo



That's what attracts a Pedo to most Pedophiliac art and pictures is for the innocence. :V
It means you are a bit in the closet.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What you draw sometimes can identify you as a person. If you draw PG baybyfur artwork, then people are going to make fun of you. G to PG-13 Feral, can't really do much.
> 
> If you draw X rated Babyfur art moreso than you draw general Adult , you are a closet pedo.
> 
> ...



Alright, then wth am I. I have M/M, F/F, Tentacle, Solo, Group


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> im gunna go plow my girlfriend.


beat you too it :V


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> beat you too it :V



oh damn. too bad. we could have had a 3-som if you stayed


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Alright, then wth am I. I have M/M, F/F, Tentacle, Solo, Group



Percentage means everything.

That means you are like the patrons at the Library.
You aren't picky.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's what attracts a Pedo to most Pedophiliac art and pictures is for the innocence. :V
> It means you are a bit in the closet.


Just because someone likes cub porn doesn't mean he likes child porn. He may just like cub porn. Doesnt make him a pedo because he couldn't go have sex with a baby anthro now could he?


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Pssh, if you want to bash this guy for his personal interests, do it in another topic. You're not even staying on topic anymore.
> 
> We're the furry community. We're a group of freaks, so learn to accept others here, because you're not much better.



I'm a lot better, and acceptance is for faggots :V .



CannonFodder said:


> I did and I screencapped in case he deletes it, you should probably save a screencap too just in case.



Will do :] .



ChickO'Dee said:


> if hes a pedo for fursuiting, you're a stalker for saving his journals and going through his FA account for proposes only to get dirt on him.
> ugh you sick bastard
> now we have fucking STALKERS on here!



He's not a pedo for fursuiting, he's a pedo for being a pedo :V .



ChickO'Dee said:


> idk, i draw X-rated herms a lot, and X-rated guro a lot, but i dont even like it sexualy, soo..yeeeah. there's always one person. and also, It could be the "innocence" thing for X-rated baby furs and loli ad stuff. I think innocence is hot, doesnt mean im a pedo



If you get off on cub porn than you are a pedophile.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 9, 2010)

feathery said:


> Well today I would have to say made me and my friend Keven quite furious we were  both walking by the water front today and were both having a nice day  fursuiting. However some lady which had no reasoning had to come over  and complain/have her say on it. She complained I was trying to scare  the kids and was trying to lure them like a predator. They were not even her own children! All i was doing was swinging on a swing set in the park enjoying the day,  some child waved at me i waved back and that was about it, tho according  to others i was a predator, i mean really...i mean really really. I have fur-suited many times, however this time someone decided that im quoting â€œ  your not a 'normal' human beingâ€ and â€œ not like everyone elseâ€ " immature teenaged kid with no life "according to  her.
> 
> I honestly have never felt so angry insulted and yet offended and sickened in a long  time to be accused of such. And to make matters even more ludicrous she  just had to get the POLICE involved. The cops interrogated both of us  and honestly there time was wasted. that said I can no longer do what I  love and what makes me feel alive carefree and myself in short thanks to that woman I cannot fursuit locally anymore. Why? Because  individuals with no imagination and no intelligence labeled me as a crook a  pedophile and i feel very hurt by that.



Well it's either that or people who think that we all yiff in our fursuits because we're furries and that makes me facepaw.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Just because someone likes cub porn doesn't mean he likes child porn. He may just like cub porn. Doesnt make him a pedo because he couldn't go have sex with a baby anthro now could he?



Cub porn is Kiddie porn. 
It's just in the drawn medium, not photographic.
Geez.
Just because you fucking put a tail and bloody ears on it doesn't change what it is.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm a lot better, and acceptance is for faggots :V .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaaand if you read an above post of mine, i dont, as the other person stated, "spank" to it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Just because someone likes cub porn doesn't mean he likes child porn. He may just like cub porn. Doesnt make him a pedo because he couldn't go have sex with a baby anthro now could he?



Being sexually attracted to depictions of children makes you a pedo, doesn't matter whether or not you act on it.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

Axelfox said:


> Well it's either that or people who think that we all yiff in our fursuits because we're furries and that makes me facepaw.



Shouldn't you be Second Life hooking right now :V ?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I'm a lot better, and acceptance is for faggots :V


You're not part of the community though. You're just a troll.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're not part of the community though. You're just a troll.



and that's why we should all stop feeding them.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're not part of the community though. You're just a troll.



Whitenose is the ambassador to the outside world. 
And a relations Guru.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> and that's why we should all stop feeding them.


That's what you've been doing.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> and that's why we should all stop feeding them.


 but i like feeding the animal....   besides... he has 5k posts.... hes a dedicated troll then... 0_0


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

Well, I'm out. People obviously are closed minded here.


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Whitenose is the ambassador to the outside world.
> And a relations Guru.



And :V extrodanaire


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're not part of the community though. You're just a troll.


I'd hate to break it to you, but most of the "trolls" are from inside the fandom for cause of other furries pulling shit like the OP.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Well, I'm out. People obviously are closed minded here.


Nah, we just hate pedos.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Well, I'm out. People obviously are closed minded here.



Don't let the door hit you on the way out.
The truth hurts, so people RAEGquit. 




Bando37 said:


> And :V extrodanaire



That you are right. :V


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'd hate to break it to you, but most of the "trolls" are from inside the fandom for cause of other furries pulling shit like the OP.


Well they don't have a right to do that if they enjoy furry art.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're not part of the community though. You're just a troll.



Trolls are a vital part of the community, and they certainly do a lot more good for the fandom than all the crybaby pedophiles you insist on defending :V .



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Whitenose is the ambassador to the outside world.
> And a relations Guru.



:3 .


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Trolls are a vital part of the community, and they certainly do a lot more good for the fandom than all the crybaby pedophiles you insist on defending :V .


I'm not defending pedophilia dear. I'm defending wearing fursuits in public, because that's what the topic is about.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well they don't have a right to do that if they enjoy furry art.


*facepalm* if it wasn't for trolls the zoos would still be open about it.


Whitenoise said:


> Trolls are a vital part of the community, and they certainly do a lot more good for the fandom than all the crybaby pedophiles you insist on defending :V


So true


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *facepalm* if it wasn't for trolls the zoos would still be open about it.


But furries are just animals that stand on hind legs. It's not that different. So it doesn't make you much better.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But furries are just animals that stand on hind legs. It's not that different. So it doesn't make you much better.


Wow you've been in the fandom for years and you still have the newfag smell.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well they don't have a right to do that if they enjoy furry art.



So because I like anthropomorphic art I have to be a-ok with pedophilia? How do you figure :V ?



SirRob said:


> I'm not defending pedophilia dear. I'm defending wearing fursuits in public, because that's what the topic is about.



You're defending a pedophile who was hanging out in a playground wearing a fursuit.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well they don't have a right to do that if they enjoy furry art.



The "Furry art" that they enjoy is the reason why they are here in the first place.
You leave food out and it is bound to attract vermin. 

Because of the more questionable subsects in the fandom, it has brought in people who have no interest in the fandom to jack off to dog and kiddie porn.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> So because I like anthropomorphic art I have to be a-ok with pedophilia? How do you figure :V ?


No. But you should be okay with people enjoying cub art, because it's simply fantasy.



Whitenoise said:


> You're defending a pedophile who was hanging out in a playground wearing a fursuit.


No, I'm defending a furry who was hanging out in a playground wearing a fursuit. His personal interests don't matter because he wasn't doing anything.


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The "Furry art" that they enjoy is the reason why they are here in the first place.
> You leave food out and it is bound to attact vermin.
> 
> Because of the more questionable subsects in the fandom, it has brought in people who have no interest in the fandom to jack off to dog and kiddie porn.


It's better than them actually having sex with dogs and kids. I'd rather them be here than doing that.


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> * hanging out in a playground wearing a fursuit.*



sounds like something Harley would do :V


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But furries are just animals that stand on hind legs. It's not that different. So it doesn't make you much better.



WTF, are you retarded :V ?


----------



## Tabr (Mar 9, 2010)

Another thing to consider is many localities have laws against obscuring your face in public.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> WTF, are you retarded :V ?



-headdesk-


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No. But you should be okay with people enjoying cub art, because it's simply fantasy.
> 
> No, I'm defending a furry who was hanging out in a playground wearing a fursuit. His personal interests don't matter because he wasn't doing anything.


Dude just gtfo, you're defending the op, the op has ragequit the forums and the only people left on this thread despise the very existence of cub.
Also you're going up against whitenoise.
tl;dr you're fucked


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's better than them actually having sex with dogs and kids. I'd rather them be here than doing that.



And if a few bad eggs loose their grip over a time because the furry stuff ain't satisfaying, are you willing to accept the consequences for the aftermath due to assocation?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> WTF, are you retarded :V ?


http://buchemi.deviantart.com/art/Werewolf-54903310

http://pearleden.deviantart.com/art/Wolf-WArrior-96119813

Not much of a difference.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And if a few bad eggs loose their grip over a time because the furry stuff ain't satisfaying, are you willing to accept the consequences for the aftermath due to assocation?


In the eyes of many, being a furry is just as bad as being a zoophile, so whatever. Besides, it's just a few bad eggs, there's some in every community, such as Christianity.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> sounds like something Harley would do :V


 Harley would be waiting in a white van with "candy" painted on the side waiting....


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Harley would be waiting in a white van with "candy" painted on the side waiting....



While dressed in a friendly fursuit.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No. But you should be okay with people enjoying cub art, because it's simply fantasy.



Fantasizing about fucking kids makes you a pedophile whether you do it or not. Do you not know what the word pedophile means?



SirRob said:


> No, I'm defending a furry who was hanging out in a playground wearing a fursuit. *His personal interests don't matter because he wasn't doing anything.*



So he says. The fact that he's a pedophile has an enormous impact on the situation, I don't see how you can think that it doesn't.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> While dressed in a friendly fursuit.


 friendly?  idk about that... he would wear some old crusty and "stained" weasel one i bet.... 0_0    if i ever meet harly while im still underage i WILL be bringing my special knife.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2010)

Usarise said:


> friendly?  idk about that... he would wear some old crusty and "stained" weasel one i bet.... 0_0    if i ever meet harly while im still underage i WILL be bringing my special knife.



Use Bear mace.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Fantasizing about fucking kids makes you a pedophile whether you do it or not. Do you not know what the word pedophile means?
> 
> 
> 
> So he says. The fact that he's a pedophile has an enormous impact on the situation, I don't see how you can think that it doesn't.


Well it's just that I think it's not wrong if you have that fetish, because I don't think fetishes are something you can control, nor does it ever really go away. It's actually acting upon those things that are wrong.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> http://buchemi.deviantart.com/art/Werewolf-54903310
> 
> http://pearleden.deviantart.com/art/Wolf-WArrior-96119813
> 
> Not much of a difference.



Physically no, but the animal's appearance isn't the problem. It's mental faculties, or rather the relative lack there of that make it in appropriate to boink. Pedos and zoos get off on the idea of raping something less sophisticated than themselves, how is that comparable to liking animal head people :V ?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Use Bear mace.


 screw that stuff.  i have a 500k volt stun gun.  ill stick that up his glory hole and run.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Use Bear mace.


shit you'd need a elephant tranquillizer.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Physically no, but the animal's appearance isn't the problem. It's mental faculties, or rather the relative lack there of that make it in appropriate to boink. Pedos and zoos get off on the idea of raping something less sophisticated than themselves, how is that comparable to liking animal head people :V ?


Well... You're right, that's not really something I can argue against. But as I said earlier, simply having the fetish shouldn't be considered wrong.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well it's just that I think it's not wrong if you have that fetish, because I don't think fetishes are something you can control, nor does it ever really go away. It's actually acting upon those things that are wrong.



But the fact that someone not only possesses said defect, but embraces it is reasonable cause for concern when they're hanging around kids wearing a funny animal costume.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well... That's not really something I can argue against. But as I said earlier, simply having the fetish shouldn't be considered wrong.


It's a fetish where you pretend to fuck under-age sentient beings.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 9, 2010)

After reading the first post, I was appalled to read about accusations of pedophilia simply based on some guy wearing an animal suit.
I can only assume, after reading the past few posts, that there is more to this situation.
I have but one question I think may have already been answered.
Is the person who made this topic a pedophile?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> After reading the first post, I was appalled to read about accusations of pedophilia simply based on some guy wearing an animal suit.
> I can only assume, after reading the past few posts, that there is more to this situation.
> I have but one question I think may have already been answered.
> Is the person who made this topic a pedophile?


Nothing definitive, but there is a shit ton of incriminating evidence.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> But the fact that someone not only possesses said defect, but embraces it is reasonable cause for concern when they're hanging around kids wearing a funny animal costume.


You know, that is true too. You're right, these aren't really things that shouldn't be embraced. Then again... no fetish should be. Including furry art. Yeah, one's worse than the other but... well furries are just one step closer to zoophiliacs, aren't they? Should people be concerned for their pets when they're with a furry?

However, there is no way that the police could have know that this person was a pedophile. He shouldn't have been penalized for looking suspicious.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 9, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> After reading the first post, I was appalled to read about accusations of pedophilia simply based on some guy wearing an animal suit.
> I can only assume, after reading the past few posts, that there is more to this situation.
> I have but one question I think may have already been answered.
> Is the person who made this topic a pedophile?


 yeah.  we're all almost positive he is.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 9, 2010)

tl;dr

My opinion on the matter;
Most of the time, people react positively to fursuiters. The general public who see fursuiters around their neighborhood don't even know that they're furry (Not many people even know what furry is to my knowledge). The only time it becomes a problem is when they get "too" into it, like when they start to whimper and bark and shit like that..... but w/e those kind of suiters don't last long in public anyways what with all the people dialing 911 at the mere sound of itl. Either or, fursuiting is apart of being furry anyways, 

I don't see why other furries would troll furries for fursuiting in public. It's stupid in my opinion (fursuiting in public locations and not at cons), yeah, but its harmless fun. Can't be too strict on what people do in the fandom anyways, other fandoms tend to dress up in public to (animefags LOLOL). Now if said public fursuiters were to act like a certain member, who I believe was a *chew*ing *fox*, then I'd see reason for people to react negatively to that fursuiter and troll em'. Generally, I don't think public fursuiters tend to walk up to random groups of people to talk about the "strategically placed holes" on their suit anyway (or to my knowledge for that matter). I'm sure if a majority of fursuiters acted that way it'd be brought up as a public matter in the news, tv, ect. 

Oh well, fursuiters should just fursuit at their own risk, because there are a lot of child predators out there who do dress up as characters to do stuff to children, especially nowdays. But either way I really don't care, cause I think fursuiting is stupid anyways.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> After reading the first post, I was appalled to read about accusations of pedophilia simply based on some guy wearing an animal suit.
> I can only assume, after reading the past few posts, that there is more to this situation.
> I have but one question I think may have already been answered.
> Is the person who made this topic a pedophile?



He is, cub porn in his account verifies it :V .



SirRob said:


> You know, that is true too. You're right, these aren't really things that shouldn't be embraced.
> 
> However, there is no way that the police could have know that this person was a pedophile. He shouldn't have been penalized for looking suspicious.



There's still this :V .



Tabr said:


> Another thing to consider is many localities have laws against obscuring your face in public.



Also sorry about this post.



Whitenoise said:


> WTF, are you retarded :V ?



I shouldn't have attacked you like that.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Don't let the door hit you on the way out.
> The truth hurts, so people RAEGquit.



Didn't Ragequit or whatever. I'm leaving because I have better things to do than try to explain the differences between different sexual interests among the stupid interbreed human poplulace.

Cub porn isn't the same as child porn. You CAN get someone that loves Cub porn but HATES child porn. It may be closely related on content BUT if its a full furry, meaning has fur, ears, tail, muzzle or whatever that is animal and the ONLY human resemblance is the fact it walks on two legs and can talk doesn't make it child porn. Just means they are a fan of the fantasy.

pedÂ·oÂ·phile    (pÄ›d'É™-fÄ«l', pÄ“'dÉ™-)    
n.  An adult who is sexually attracted to a child or children.

Doesn't say anything about whether or not it was in any sort of fashion. If it said any child or whatever then fine I'll give you props. But since this is obviously referring to HUMANS and not ANTHRO CUBS its irrelevant. 

If I saw some random guy in a fur suit in the park around my kids or my cousins kids or my younger sister or my bf's nieces and nephews I wouldn't say anything UNTIL he approached them or if he started to record them in some way. But until then he just feels like being in a suit and I'm not going to bitch him out for it until I feel he presents himself as a danger. I'd actually pay more attention to the guy right next to him thats dressed in all black and wearing sunglasses. 

If he has cub porn then fine, I'm not going to judge him. If he has child porn then fine, I'll report him and harass the hell out of him. But Cub porn does not equal child porn. 

I like tentacle porn, doesn't mean I want tentacles to fuck me. I have viewed some Herm porn and was interested in it, doesn't mean I want to be with a herm. I like looking at males with a nice body, doesn't mean thats all I'll date. 

So just because he likes cub porn, doesn't mean he's a pedo. 

I'm leaving for good of this forum, not because I'm so angry that I have to leave but because I've had my say, and thats all I can do for this forum. If you have more to say to me and want to make sure I get it then PM if you think what you have to say is really THAT important. 

Have fun with your harassing


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

Garreth said:


> tl;dr
> 
> My opinion on the matter;
> Most of the time, people react positively to fursuiters. The general public who see fursuiters around their neighborhood don't even know that they're furry (Not many people even know what furry is to my knowledge). The only time it becomes a problem is when they get "too" into it, like when they start to whimper and bark and shit like that..... but w/e those kind of suiters don't last long in public anyways what with all the people dialing 911 at the mere sound of itl. Either or, fursuiting is apart of being furry anyways,
> ...



OP's a pedo, he was probably trolling for shota :V .


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 9, 2010)

Woah, drama. Does this kind of thing happen alot?

On another note, FFXIII is mind-numbingly awesome. I got hyped for a good reason... About time.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> OP's a pedo, he was probably trolling for shota :V .



I think "I was fursuiting in the playgrounds" was the dead giveaway.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I shouldn't have attacked you like that.


It's the internet; you're welcome to insult me however you like. Besides, I am pretty retarded for being here and not doing something productive. Also I edited my last post, so you can still attack me if you want.


Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Woah, drama. Does this kind of thing happen alot?


It's the internet, and we're furries, so yes.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Didn't Ragequit or whatever. I'm leaving because I have better things to do than try to explain the differences between different sexual interests among the stupid interbreed human poplulace.
> 
> Cub porn isn't the same as child porn. You CAN get someone that loves Cub porn but HATES child porn. It may be closely related on content BUT if its a full furry, meaning has fur, ears, tail, muzzle or whatever that is animal and the ONLY human resemblance is the fact it walks on two legs and can talk doesn't make it child porn. Just means they are a fan of the fantasy.
> 
> ...



Cub porn is just a way for pedos to skirt child pornography laws and avoid admitting to themselves or anyone else that they are pedos. A slight alteration of the depicted child's appearance is irrelevant seeing as it's not the appearance of the child that they find attractive, it's the innocence and the vulnerability and the sense of control the idea of taking advantage of such an individual gives them :V .


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You know, that is true too. You're right, these aren't really things that shouldn't be embraced. Then again... no fetish should be. Including furry art. Yeah, one's worse than the other but... well furries are just one step closer to zoophiliacs, aren't they? Should people be concerned for their pets when they're with a furry?
> 
> However, there is no way that the police could have know that this person was a pedophile. He shouldn't have been penalized for looking suspicious.



Furry fetishists don't exist on the same spectrum as zoos IMO, seeing as the thing they're fapping over is basically mentally identical to an adult human :V .


----------



## Garreth (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Cub porn isn't the same as child porn. You CAN get someone that loves Cub porn but HATES child porn.



How does wanting to have sexual relations with a baby animal any better then wanting to have sex with kids?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Didn't Ragequit or whatever. I'm leaving because I have better things to do than try to explain the differences between different sexual interests among the stupid interbreed human poplulace.
> 
> Cub porn isn't the same as child porn. You CAN get someone that loves Cub porn but HATES child porn. It may be closely related on content BUT if its a full furry, meaning has fur, ears, tail, muzzle or whatever that is animal and the ONLY human resemblance is the fact it walks on two legs and can talk doesn't make it child porn. Just means they are a fan of the fantasy.
> 
> ...




Dude..
Tl;Dr Aside, child Porn is still child porn, reguardless. The fact that it has a pair of ears, a tail and an animal nose does not change it or make it less of what it is. It is just blind ignorance for not aknowledging it because of a label you do not want to be associated with because you are jacking off to it.
Cub porn falls into the category of Child Pornography.
When it comes to the fandom and the deviance that lies within it, furries turn a blind eye and will fight for their fetish.
Grasping at straws is what furries can do best when it comes to the subfeitishes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> furries turn a blind eye and will fight for their fetish.


seconded


Garreth said:


> How does wanting to have sexual relations with a baby animal any better then wanting to have sex with kids?


You know, for a new guy I respect you.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> seconded
> 
> You know, for a new guy I respect you.



After today, I feel a little bit better here.
The New guy gets a cookie and a cup of coffee.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Furry fetishists don't exist on the same spectrum as zoos IMO, seeing as the thing they're fapping over is basically mentally identical to an adult human :V .


Yeah, in your opinion. But many other regular people would disagree, I'm sure. And in my personal opinion, cub art is okay because it doesn't exist on the same spectrum as being a child molester. In the end, it just ends up being my core values verses yours, so it's not like this argument can go anywhere else.



CannonFodder said:


> You know, for a new guy I respect you.


He's not new. In fact he's older than you.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> He's not new. In fact he's older than you.



He's a New poster on FAF, so it makes him new.
DERP


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> He's a New poster on FAF, so it makes him new.
> DERP


Heh, okie dokie then.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

...............

*cracks up at the thread*


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

I also recieved this:



			
				Fructus said:
			
		

> Zrcalo, my dear, im going to be honest with you, Im bi sexual male and I have some attraction twords you, I live in eastern-europe and i dive a mobility scooter when i go out lol, I'd like to chat with you if its possible.



goddamn I attract all the creepers.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> goddamn I attract all the creepers.


It's almost as if you're surprised by that. You're on FA. And you make fursuits. It should be expected.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's almost as if you're surprised by that. You're on FA. And you make fursuits. It should be expected.



I feel honoured.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

GODDAMN FUCKING CREEPERS GOT MY MSN.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's almost as if you're surprised by that. You're on FA. And you make fursuits. It should be expected.



SPH baby, SPH.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> GODDAMN FUCKING CREEPERS GOT MY MSN.


You have it under your avatar what do you expect?! =_____=


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> SPH baby, SPH.


SirRob's Private Harem? What?

Edit: Ooohhh, it's strategically placed holes, isn't it. I have a dirty mind.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You have it under your avatar what do you expect?! =_____=



lol


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 9, 2010)

K, I'm heading to bed. I'll post this again in case anyone else wants to see a bunch of borderline illiterate furfags cry about fursicution. Seriously this is some funny shit :V .

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1259267/


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 9, 2010)

I lol'd




HURR HURR


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> K, I'm heading to bed. I'll post this again in case anyone else wants to see a bunch of borderline illiterate furfags cry about fursicution. Seriously this is some funny shit :V .
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1259267/


Heyyy, that's where this thread belongs, glad he decided to fix that.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I'll post this again in case anyone else wants to see a bunch of borderline illiterate furfags cry about fursicution. Seriously this is some funny shit :V ./QUOTE]
> 
> i lol'd at this


----------



## Garreth (Mar 9, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> K, I'm heading to bed. I'll post this again in case anyone else wants to see a bunch of borderline illiterate furfags cry about fursicution. Seriously this is some funny shit :V .
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1259267/



My hero.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

hey, you guys want to know something?....












that suit has strategically placed zippers.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hey, you guys want to know something?....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You diabolical genius!


----------



## Garreth (Mar 9, 2010)

With the way that suit looks, I'm surprised that the parents didn't think of him as a serial killer.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You diabolical genius!



oh you know I am. ;3


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

Garreth said:


> With the way that suit looks, I'm surprised that the parents didn't think of him as a serial killer.



I've been mistaken for that in my own suit.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

Everyone know's Zrcalo's an awesome genius. He's the Steven Hawkings of the Furry fandom (minus the wheelchair, computer voice, and the fact that he's worldly renown...)


----------



## Bando (Mar 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I've been mistaken for that in my own suit.



Although you're you, and your suit has somewhat of a rapeface if you look at it right ._.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I've been mistaken for that in my own suit.



That's because you forget to hide the knife.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

Garreth said:


> That's because you forget to hide the knife.



ironically... I /was/ carrying around a knife at the time.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Everyone know's Zrcalo's an awesome genius. He's the Steven Hawkings of the Furry fandom (minus the wheelchair, computer voice, and the fact that he's worldly renown...)



yes. 

I'm so male I'm female.
I'm so amazing I'm a straight lesbian.
I'm so bomb I blow minds.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yes.
> 
> I'm so male I'm female.
> I'm so amazing I'm a straight lesbian.
> I'm so bomb I blow minds.



Dammit I keep doing that. You seem like a male to me and I always assume such but we all know what they say about assuming...Sorry v_v


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dammit I keep doing that. You seem like a male to me and I always assume such but we all know what they say about assuming...Sorry v_v


No, bad scotty, she has a mate.


Zrcalo said:


> I'm so bomb I blow minds.


lol


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dammit I keep doing that. You seem like a male to me and I always assume such but we all know what they say about assuming...Sorry v_v



:3 I'd like to think I'm male.

you can address me as "sir".

haha... I added pics on myspace.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3 I'd like to think I'm male.
> 
> you can address me as "sir".
> 
> haha... I added pics on myspace.



Shoot, haven't updated my myspace in a good year....facebook's better hehe.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dammit I keep doing that. You seem like a male to me and I always assume such but we all know what they say about assuming...Sorry v_v



yay! i don't feel like a noob now! ^_^


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 9, 2010)

feathery said:


> i dont feel that, i just do it because it makes me happy and thats about it honestly. Im sorry you think that.



Okay, let me put it this way.

Would you still fursuit if you could only do it in the comfort and privacy of your own home? If the answer is yes, then you like fursuiting. If the answer is no, then you like shoving it in peoples' faces.

This is my simple test for determining whether someone is normal or an attention whore.

To modify the test for any other lifestyle, you can just swap "fursuiting" out and insert as necessary.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2010)

capthavoc123 said:


> Okay, let me put it this way.
> 
> Would you still fursuit if you could only do it in the comfort and privacy of your own home? If the answer is yes, then you like fursuiting. If the answer is no, then you like shoving it in peoples' faces.
> 
> ...


It's no fun if you can't show other people... That's why I have an FA page and play games online! :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2010)

capthavoc123 said:


> Okay, let me put it this way.
> 
> Would you still fursuit if you could only do it in the comfort and privacy of your own home? If the answer is yes, then you like fursuiting. If the answer is no, then you like shoving it in peoples' faces.
> 
> ...




HEY!

I /made/ that suit.

I want it displayed properly.

kthx?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 9, 2010)

I'll just put in my two cents for what it is worth. Randomly suiting up at a public park around children is just asking for trouble. It is strange, it is unusual, and people are going to be suspicious.

If you want to randomly suit up be responsible and keep it to more well planned out venues.


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 9, 2010)

I can't read thru 231 postings right now - I'm missing Jon Stewart as it is. Anyway, my suggestion: have a non-suited friend taking pictures of you (or pretending to); end of problem.


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 10, 2010)

back on topic here:

this is why i only publically fursuit when i have an "obvious" reason for being there.
for example i wear a dog fursuit to various dog events and fundraisers such as doggie dash, the olym-pets, and bow wow bash, if anything i get people asking me which vendor i am the mascot for. i also attended a few of the adoption days the cat rescue i foster for had in my cat suit. i went to the park chirstmas tree lighting event in my reindeer suit, and then there is Halloween where anything goes. 

you are way less likely to get harrassed if you blend in with an event, and frankly i am not bold enough to even go fursuiting totally at random, i need some kind of "reason". 

also maybe you can find a gig.  i get free parking, entry and a place to change at a local renaissance fair and at the sonora county fantasy festival. and i got this gig by asking around at the renaissance fair the first time i attended it and eventually was led to the right person and the first words out of his mouth was and excited and stern "i need you in sonora this october" and now i get to run around in costume and enjoy the events for free and i have access to the green room where i can change and cool off and eat free snacks.

maybe one of the stores on the waterfront would let you suit up and cary a sign for their store and hang out front (a toy store, pet store or candy store would be perfect) that way you have an obvious reason for being there, still get to interact with the crowd, and if any one complains they can take it up with the store manager and not harrass you.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> GODDAMN FUCKING CREEPERS GOT MY MSN.


NOW YOU KNOW ABOUT INTERNET

/b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/ /b/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> back on topic here:
> 
> this is why i only publically fursuit when i have an "obvious" reason for being there.
> for example i wear a dog fursuit to various dog events and fundraisers such as doggie dash, the olym-pets, and bow wow bash, if anything i get people asking me which vendor i am the mascot for. i also attended a few of the adoption days the cat rescue i foster for had in my cat suit. i went to the park chirstmas tree lighting event in my reindeer suit, and then there is Halloween where anything goes.
> ...


Nice story.
It is truly right that with the matching reasons, you are invincible in your fursuit. Though, many fursuits are hard to make for so much various events. That's your place, so I can't know for OP. I don't see a reason for harassing a person in a fursuit, though I never actually seen with my eyes one.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 10, 2010)

It's pretty ignorant to assume someone walking around outside in a fursuit is a pedophile, but on the other hand, you- ... no, actually, there is no other hand, that's it.


----------



## feathery (Mar 10, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> back on topic here:
> 
> this is why i only publically fursuit when i have an "obvious" reason for being there.
> for example i wear a dog fursuit to various dog events and fundraisers such as doggie dash, the olym-pets, and bow wow bash, if anything i get people asking me which vendor i am the mascot for. i also attended a few of the adoption days the cat rescue i foster for had in my cat suit. i went to the park chirstmas tree lighting event in my reindeer suit, and then there is Halloween where anything goes.
> ...



Well that does make sense , i just suit for spiritual reasons and yeah im a bit more bold then others, if people mind it, then im sorry. But yeah i do belive this topic has gone far from the tree and should be closed.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> It's pretty ignorant to assume someone walking around outside in a fursuit is a pedophile, but on the other hand, you- ... no, actually, there is no other hand, that's it.



*Boy*: NO WAY! IT'S THE REAL <Insert popular kids show hero/animal here> IN PERSON!

*Stranger*: Hey there kid! I see you're a fan of me! :3

*Boy*: I SURE AM! I WATCH YOUR SHOW EVERY DAY! OH HOW I WISH I COULD GO TO <insert show city here>!

*Stranger*: What a coinkydink! I just so happen to have the official <character's car name goes here> car with me out in the back!*points towards a white rape van* How about a ride?

*Boy*: OH BOY OH BOY! THIS IS THE LUCKIEST DAY OF MY LIFE!

_*The next day*_

*Child Therapist*: So where exactly did he touch you?

/analogy 



feathery said:


> Well that does make sense , i just suit  for spiritual reasons and yeah im a bit more bold then others, if people  mind it, then im sorry. But yeah i do belive this topic has gone far  from the tree and should be closed.



And walking around in a bird suit while swinging on swings in a childrens playground is  spiritual, how- ....nvm.


----------



## feathery (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> *Boy*: NO WAY! IT'S THE REAL <Insert popular kids show hero/animal here> IN PERSON!
> 
> *Stranger*: Hey there kid! I see you're a fan of me! :3
> 
> ...



well im sorry you don't understand what i mean. Also you do not know me as an individual nor do i know you. So its hard to make solid judgment for sure. Well this topic is going to be locked soon, its gone to far from its original topic from fursuiting to who knows what else and its run its course. Unless the same individuals go on of the same thing is to be repeated in limbo i say closed.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

feathery said:


> well im sorry you don't understand what i mean. Also you do not know me as an individual nor do i know you. So its hard to make solid judgment for sure. Well this topic is going to be locked soon, its gone to far from its original topic from fursuiting to who knows what else and its run its course. Unless the same individuals go on of the same thing is to be repeated in limbo i say closed.



No worries, I wasn't that interested anyways.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 10, 2010)

I dont see anything wrong with fursuiting. If you just minding your own business then its others ppl fault for having a problem with it.
Waving back to someone i see nothing wrong with at all either.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

feathery said:


> Well that does make sense , i just suit for spiritual reasons and yeah im a bit more bold then others, if people mind it, then im sorry. But yeah i do belive this topic has gone far from the tree and should be closed.


I see no reason for being spirutal, and accociating it with fursuits? This seems wrong. Reversal! .gnorw smees sihT ?stiusruf htiw ti gniaicocca dna ,laturips gnieb rof nosaer on ees I
I say, that you should quit the spirutal reasons and do this for fun. There are no spirits. Point.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Mar 10, 2010)

When I get my suit I'm going to make a point to avoid children.  Not only because of something like this happening, but also because I generally dislike them.

I was borrowing a friend's suit at a bowling meet a few months back.  It had a static jaw, so I didn't speak.  I got swarmed by kids from a nearby birthday party trying to get me to talk by attempting to beat me up and yanking my tail and stuff.  Needless to say, I wasn't happy.

Fursuiting around kids isn't worth the risk of damage to the suit, imo.  >x<'

But...Back on topic.  I don't blame her for being a bit suspicious, but she didn't have to freak out so much, really.  :/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 10, 2010)

Stop suiting. Start shooting.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Stop suiting. Start shooting.



Shooting chickens.




Or chicks :3 in the breasts


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 10, 2010)

now suiting randomly in public will make people question everything you do but you were on a swing set right
Swing = playground
Playground = very young children
Fursuit+ children= problems. 
You should understand why she called the cops. It's like the van with free candy sprayed on it, to most people. People in general think fursuiters are after children because of the 'cute' look of the suit. Go to organized events and talk to people that run it and get in with them so you have a reason to wear the suit, then you won't get in trouble.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 10, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> now suiting randomly in public will make people question everything you do but you were on a swing set right
> Swing = playground
> Playground = very young children
> Fursuit+ children= problems.
> You should understand why she called the cops. It's like the van with free candy sprayed on it, to most people. People in general think fursuiters are after children because of the 'cute' look of the suit. Go to organized events and talk to people that run it and get in with them so you have a reason to wear the suit, then you won't get in trouble.


 
http://hesitating.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/pedobear_22.jpg


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 10, 2010)

slorrel said:


> http://hesitating.org/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/pedobear_22.jpg



That is the pic I was looking for. Now I want to get a van like that and put "ordinary van" on the side.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

OP, I think the whole situation was badly handled. Lets face it, it's not illegal to be walking around a playpark in a fursuit. However, cutting out conveniently placed holes and having your penis flopping out may have been a bad move in public.

Obviously the woman was just jealous of her lack of penis.



SirRob said:


> Well it's just that I think it's not wrong if you have that fetish, because I don't think fetishes are something you can control, nor does it ever really go away. It's actually acting upon those things that are wrong.



Congratulations, you have just earned my first IRL facepalm in years.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Congratulations, you have just earned my first IRL facepalm in years.


Why?


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> pedÂ·oÂ·phile    (pÄ›d'É™-fÄ«l', pÄ“'dÉ™-)
> n.  An adult who is sexually attracted to a child or children.
> 
> Doesn't say anything about whether or not it was in any sort of fashion. If it said any child or whatever then fine I'll give you props. But since this is obviously referring to HUMANS and not ANTHRO CUBS its irrelevant.



THE STUPID! IT BURRRRNSSSS!

Anthro animals are a human analogue. They are  a fantasy creation. Some people use them as an easy way to show a characters traits (squirrels may be seen as ditzy, foxes like fucking, etc) allowing viewers to get into a story without much effort. Sometimes they have tits or whatever to show that they are 1) adult and 2) female, as sometimes it can be hard to tell with an upright critter.

Now, look at it from a biological view. They would have to be mostly human to work. An animals pelvis is designed for walking with 4 legs, so it's just a connector for the spine and limbs. All the organs hang from the spine (ok, not hang, but the muscles and tissues use the spine as the main support). Whereas a human pelvis is designed for the above, plus to serve as a kind of platter to support the organs. If an anthro was an upright animal, it would end up shitting it's own organs out because of an incorrect pelvis.

Therefore, anthros are basically humans with fur, tails, big ears and animal features. Adding the above to a human child does not magically make it exempt from paedophillia.

SUCK. MY. LOGIC.


----------



## Dass (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> THE STUPID! IT BURRRRNSSSS!
> 
> Anthro animals are a human analogue. They are  a fantasy creation. Some people use them as an easy way to show a characters traits (squirrels may be seen as ditzy, foxes like fucking, etc) allowing viewers to get into a story without much effort. Sometimes they have tits or whatever to show that they are 1) adult and 2) female, as sometimes it can be hard to tell with an upright critter.
> 
> ...



Right, now suck mine. A DRAWING OF A FICTIONAL RACE IS NOT A HUMAN!


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Of course!

So what you say is that as they are fictional, we can ignore all forms of biology and MAKE SHIT UP.

I'mma go make a cheetah that actually has 6 legs an ass on it's chest and walks on it's teeth. Because fuck biology.


----------



## feathery (Mar 10, 2010)

This topic has lost all relevancy to the initial topic that was implemented into it. Theirs no point in posting in it anymore unless one has something intelligent to say on the topic of fursuiting in public or anything relevant to personal experiences on this matter I would recommend not posting at all.   
Have a good day.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Of course!
> 
> So what you say is that as they are fictional, we can ignore all forms of biology and MAKE SHIT UP.
> 
> I'mma go make a cheetah that actually has 6 legs an ass on it's chest and walks on it's teeth. Because fuck biology.


I still don't get it... why did my post make you facepalm?


feathery said:


> This topic has lost all relevancy to the initial topic that was implemented into it. Theirs no point in posting in it anymore unless one has something intelligent to say on the topic of fursuiting in public or anything relevant to personal experiences on this matter I would recommend not posting at all.
> Have a good day.


The topic of pedophilia is relevant to this thread, because you were suspected of being a pedophile by that woman and the police.


----------



## Dass (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> So what you say is that as they are fictional, we can ignore all forms of biology and MAKE SHIT UP.



I detect a hint of sardonicism.

You know, last I checked, foxes don't usually have arms.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

Dass said:


> Right, now suck mine. A DRAWING OF A FICTIONAL RACE IS NOT A HUMAN!



That you want to rape that is. I say, someone needs help, unless you can tell me that whacking off to a pic of 2 year old furries having sex is normal.



feathery said:


> This topic has lost all relevancy to the initial  topic that was implemented into it. Theirs no point in posting in it  anymore unless one has something intelligent to say on the topic of  fursuiting in public or anything relevant to personal experiences on  this matter I would recommend not posting at all.
> Have a good day.



I believe you've said this numerous times before. I'd consider changing your sona to a parrot. :I


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Dass said:


> You know, last I checked, foxes don't usually have arms.



Arms are a type of limb. They have the same jointing but a slkightly different bone configuration, as in the bones tend to be shorter in arms, yet the essential structures of hands and feet are the same.

It's just humans have evolved so they can use their armfeet efficiently.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Mar 10, 2010)

It amazing how every topic ever on these forums ends up as a debate on cub porn.

Furries never cease to amaze me.  |3


----------



## Dass (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> That you want to rape that is. I say, someone needs help, unless you can tell me that whacking off to a pic of 2 year old furries having sex is normal.



I'm sorry, so wanting to rape a fictional race is a human?

I suggest you re-read my quote.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

Dass said:


> I'm sorry, so wanting to rape a fictional race is a human?



What?

I'm just debating your principle of the fact that you're saying that just as long as it's a fictional character it's ok to get your jollies off on it. You people need help >:[


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> as long as it's a fictional character it's ok to get your jollies off on it.[



Did you ever see Jurassic Park? Lex was hot in it. She's fictional, so it's totally ok to have pictures of her getting fucked by a raptor while a triceratops wanks in the background.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Did you ever see Jurassic Park? Lex was hot in it. She's fictional, so it's totally ok to have pictures of her getting fucked by a raptor while a triceratops wanks in the background.



O murrrr, i think i came a little.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Did you ever see Jurassic Park? Lex was hot in it. She's fictional, so it's totally ok to have pictures of her getting fucked by a raptor while a triceratops wanks in the background.


You're ignoring me. Please, answer my question. Why exactly did what I say make you think I was a complete idiot? I'm curious.


----------



## Dass (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> What?
> 
> I'm just debating your principle of the fact that you're saying that just as long as it's a fictional character it's ok to get your jollies off on it. You people need help >:[



No, I'm saying it's not pedophilia unless it's a human child. Fictional human child is still pedophilia

And that these are not humans.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well it's just that I think it's not wrong if you have that fetish, because I don't think fetishes are something you can control, nor does it ever really go away. It's actually acting upon those things that are wrong.



No, because getting off to fluffy kiddy porn isn't doing anything wrong at all.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> No, because getting off to fluffy kiddy porn isn't doing anything wrong at all.


Just because you're attracted to something does't mean you masturbate to it. And, to take it a step further, just because you masturbate to something doesn't mean you'll actually try it in real life.

I have a fur fetish. You don't see me raping everything with fur, do you? So then what's the problem?


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Dass said:


> No, I'm saying it's not pedophilia unless it's a human child. Fictional human child is still pedophilia
> 
> And that these are not humans.



They are human analogues. For all intents and purposes, they are slightly modified humans. In the same vein, you could transplant someones heart for a pig heart. They're still mostly human but have animal bits. They still count as human.

How about this then. Go find yourself a picture of a naked child. One of yourself shouldn't be illegal. Everyones parents have naked baby pictures.

Now, scan it into your computer, stick it in photoshop and trace over it. Now add big ears, a few fur tufts and a tail.

Colour it in, delete the photo layer and you have what you say is a fictional character.

Now if I was to wank to your resulting drawing, would you be happy?


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

Dass said:


> No, I'm saying it's not pedophilia unless it's a human child. Fictional human child is still pedophilia
> 
> And that these are not humans.



So your saying if I drew kids having sex, it's ok? They're fictional so its ok right? :V

If so then lemme go get the lotion.

Sheesh, that's just like saying premeditating a murder is alright as long as you replace the people's names with fictional characters names. Just as long don't commit murder then you're A-OK!


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Just because you're attracted to something does't mean you masturbate to it. And, to take it a step further, just because you masturbate to something doesn't mean you'll actually try it in real life.



But your post stated that by definition, a paedophile was someone who was sexually attracted to children. Doesn't MEAN they crack one off to kids, but there's an attraction. Also doesn't mean they're baking weed cookies and giving them out at the local nursery so the kids don't recall what happens behind the greenhouse.



SirRob said:


> I have a fur fetish. You don't see me raping everything with fur, do you? So then what's the problem?



Don't lie. We've all seen that journal where you admitted to raping that rich widower with the fur coat when she was walking home from the theatre.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Looking at pornographic images in general is considered wrong.

Just saying.



Voidrunners said:


> But your post stated that by definition, a paedophile was someone who was sexually attracted to children. Doesn't MEAN they crack one off to kids, but there's an attraction. Also doesn't mean they're baking weed cookies and giving them out at the local nursery so the kids don't recall what happens behind the greenhouse.


Um... that's exactly what I'm saying.

You can't help that attraction, it's just like being gay. You can try to pretend it's not there, but it won't go away. Why should people be ridiculed for something they can't change? They shouldn't, as long as they're not acting upon their desires, at least.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Looking at pornographic images in general is considered wrong.
> 
> Just saying.



Yes, it's considered wrong by morons and the church (while they fuck altarboys).

If it was popularly considered wrong, porn wouldn't be about 70% of the internet. It wouldn't have a higher annual turnover than most Hollywood studios.They wouldn't be considering creating a specific .xxx suffix so porn can have it's own portion of the internet.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You can't help that attraction, it's just like being gay. You can try to pretend it's not there, but it won't go away. Why should people be ridiculed for something they can't change? They shouldn't, as long as they're not acting upon their desires, at least.



Nice job breaking it hero. You just compared being gay to molesting children.

Run now while you still have the chance.


----------



## Dass (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> They are human analogues. For all intents and purposes, they are slightly modified humans. In the same vein, you could transplant someones heart for a pig heart. They're still mostly human but have animal bits. They still count as human.
> 
> How about this then. Go find yourself a picture of a naked child. One of yourself shouldn't be illegal. Everyones parents have naked baby pictures.
> 
> ...



I'd be weirded out, but I wouldn't say it was wrong.


Garreth said:


> So your saying if I drew kids having sex, it's ok? They're fictional so its ok right? :V
> 
> If so then lemme go get the lotion.
> 
> Sheesh, that's just like saying premeditating a murder is alright as long as you replace the people's names with fictional characters names. Just as long don't commit murder then you're A-OK!



No, I JUST SAID IT'S NOT A MATTER OF WEATHER IT'S FICTIONAL! I SAID IT'S A MATTER OF WEATHER OR NOT IT'S HUMAN!


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

Dass said:


> No, I JUST SAID IT'S NOT A MATTER OF WEATHER IT'S FICTIONAL! I SAID IT'S A MATTER OF WEATHER OR NOT IT'S HUMAN!


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Dass said:


> I'd be weirded out, but I wouldn't say it was wrong.



And here lies the problem.



> No, I JUST SAID IT'S NOT A MATTER OF WEATHER IT'S FICTIONAL! I SAID IT'S A MATTER OF WEATHER OR NOT IT'S HUMAN!



Stop talking please. Let the grown ups have the discussion now.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Yes, it's considered wrong by morons and the church (while they fuck altarboys).
> 
> If it was popularly considered wrong, porn wouldn't be about 70% of the internet. It wouldn't have a higher annual turnover than most Hollywood studios.They wouldn't be considering creating a specific .xxx suffix so porn can have it's own portion of the internet.


Exactly... it all comes down to our core values of right and wrong, like I said earlier. 

It's extremely hard to decide what's right and what's wrong, so please take that fact into consideration before you bash my views.


Voidrunners said:


> Nice job breaking it hero. You just compared being gay to molesting children.
> 
> Run now while you still have the chance.


I compared two different attractions that are not considered normal in society. To some people, it might not be such a huge difference, morally.


----------



## Dass (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> And here lies the problem.
> 
> 
> Stop talking please. Let the grown ups have the discussion now.



So... you're telling me that if I think that thinking a series of lines is hot is *not* wrong... I'm immature.

Elaborate, kindly.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Exactly... it all comes down to our core values of right and wrong, like I said earlier.
> 
> It's extremely hard to decide what's right and what's wrong, so please take that fact into consideration before you bash my views.



You mean core values which apparently lump homosexuality and paedophillia into the same category.

Please excuse me if I ignore your views.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Dass said:


> So... you're telling me that if I think that thinking a series of lines is hot is *not* wrong... I'm immature.
> 
> Elaborate, kindly.



Ok, you said you wouldn't be too worried about someone spanking the monkey to an artists rendition of yourself as a naked baby, with added fur.

Please, feel free to stop me if you feel this is an inaccurate portrayal of what you said.

Now, if you see nothing wrong here, you obviously can't be trusted to sit at the big boy table, precisely because you fail to see the problem.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> You mean core values which apparently lump homosexuality and paedophillia into the same category.
> 
> Please excuse me if I ignore your views.


They are different, but they are both sexual attractions that aren't considered normal, like I said. 

And yes, I do lump them together because of that. However, I personally believe that acting upon one is a lot worse than acting upon the other one; I'm not completely insane.

Just like someone else might believe they're both equally horrifying.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> They are different, but they are both sexual attractions that aren't considered normal, like I said.
> 
> And yes, I do lump them together because of that. However, I personally believe that acting upon one is a lot worse than acting upon the other one; I'm not completely insane.
> 
> Just like someone else might believe they're both equally horrifying.



Quick question: Do you like spades?

I ask, cos you seem to be digging a really nice hole for yourself there. You are aware that a large majority of this forum are, in fact, gay.

Myself, I'm happily straight, but if someone wants to put their penis where no man has gone before, thats their choice. Don't make it wrong as long as they are consenting adults.

I recommend some backpedalling about now.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

feathery said:


> Well that does make sense , i just suit for spiritual reasons and yeah im a bit more bold then others, if people mind it, then im sorry. But yeah i do belive this topic has gone far from the tree and should be closed.



I usually go fursuiting at art events.

every month we have an artwalk and I go about in my fursuit. people actually have come to expect this and last month I didnt wear it because I wanted to check out the galleries on grand. people were like "where'd the fox go?" even though I'm not a fox.

I would advise to look for art functions. hell people are so open to things at those. it's awesome.


----------



## Dass (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Ok, you said you wouldn't be too worried about someone spanking the monkey to an artists rendition of yourself as a naked baby, with added fur.
> 
> Please, feel free to stop me if you feel this is an inaccurate portrayal of what you said.



No, this would be me drawing over a picture of a naked baby.

That would hardly turn out realistically, I assure you.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Quick question: Do you like spades?
> 
> I ask, cos you seem to be digging a really nice hole for yourself there. You are aware that a large majority of this forum are, in fact, gay.
> 
> ...


I've offended plenty of people already, so I might as well just go the whole way. Besides, it's just the internet.

And just like you're okay with gay sex, I'm okay with some forty year old guy jacking off to cub art. The line of right and wrong for me's just a little lower than yours, that's all.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I've offended plenty of people already, so I might as well just go the whole way. Besides, it's just the internet.



rape children?


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I've offended plenty of people already, so I might as well just go the whole way. Besides, it's just the internet.



At least you're man enough to know it doesn't matter in the end. It's just the internet, no-one's ever been arrested or murdered for something on the internet.

You monster.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> rape children?



Did you know that in French, "Rape" means "grated".

There were some hilarious misunderstandings in the supermarket. I can no longer buy cheese.

Or go out after 6pm.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Did you know that in French, "Rape" means "grated".
> 
> There were some hilarious misunderstandings in the supermarket. I can no longer buy cheese.
> 
> Or go out after 6pm.



you will rape my cheese olive garden.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> rape children?


Oh murr.

I meant in terms of verbally insulting the people here.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh murr.
> 
> I meant in terms of verbally insulting the people here.



I think you're an idiot.

all foxes are fucking morons.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I think you're an idiot.
> 
> all foxes are fucking morons.


i <3 u. :3


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I think you're an idiot.
> 
> all foxes are fucking morons.



Genuine LOL.

I fucking love you.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> i <3 u. :3




;3
we all fucking hate you, you fucking moron.

let me give you a hu- rape.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 10, 2010)

I lol'd :V


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I've offended plenty of people already, so I might as well just go the whole way. Besides, it's just the internet.
> 
> And just like you're okay with gay sex, I'm okay with some forty year old guy jacking off to cub art. The line of right and wrong for me's just a little lower than yours, that's all.





WTH?!?
Foxes should know their place and stick to being sluts.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I think you're an idiot.
> 
> all foxes are fucking morons.



*Cries* Zrcalo, why so mean 



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> WTH?!?
> Foxes should know their place and stick to being sluts.



It's so fun being a slut, honestly...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 10, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Didn't Ragequit or whatever. I'm leaving because I have better things to do than try to explain the differences between different sexual interests among the stupid interbreed human poplulace.
> 
> Cub porn isn't the same as child porn. You CAN get someone that loves Cub porn but HATES child porn. It may be closely related on content BUT if its a full furry, meaning has fur, ears, tail, muzzle or whatever that is animal and the ONLY human resemblance is the fact it walks on two legs and can talk doesn't make it child porn. Just means they are a fan of the fantasy.
> 
> ...



Saw this.....

Let me spell this out for you.

Cub = Child Character.
Child Porn = Porn of Children. Lets do the math here

Cub + Porn = Child Porn. Get over yourself.

Anyone who jerks off to cub porn is a pedophile...end of subject. No argument. Stop trying NOW.

EDIT

Child Twilik + Porn = Child Porn
Child Anakin + Porn = Child Porn
Child Link + Porn = Child Porn
Child Anime Character + Porn = Child Porn
Furry Cub Character + Porn = Child Porn.

It's every simple.

You jack to child characters you are pedo.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 10, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Saw this.....
> 
> Let me spell this out for you.
> 
> ...



Yet another thread won over to Trpdwarf....


----------



## Yrr (Mar 10, 2010)

Track down this woman and beat the fuck out of her explain how what she did was hurtful and shit.

I mean you should stop fursuiting fursuiting is for fags youre a fag


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 10, 2010)

ITT: Pedophiles who don't have the balls to admit they're pedophiles. 

Seriously the more I think about it the more I want to shake this woman's hand, that was some world class trollan. Also this whole debacle is a massive kick in the dick for everyone who tries to pretend that the majority of furries aren't whiny, grandiose, asspie creepers with massive unwarranted persecution complexes :V .


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I think you're an idiot.
> 
> all foxes are fucking morons.


 


SirRob said:


> i <3 u. :3


 


Voidrunners said:


> Genuine LOL.
> 
> I fucking love you.


 
I simply can't figure out what I'm missing here... 
Nowhere have I ever seen a vulgar insult replied with messages conveying love. Not one, but both seemed to catch on to some hidden meaning behind that message and reply in the same fashion.
This place continues to surprise me...


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I simply can't figure out what I'm missing here...
> Nowhere have I ever seen a vulgar insult replied with messages conveying love. Not one, but both seemed to catch on to some hidden meaning behind that message and reply in the same fashion.
> This place continues to surprise me...



No hidden meaning.

Rather than go and argue about it, it was just a pleasant direct response which pretty much sums up the guy it was aimed at.

So, funny.


----------



## Brazen (Mar 10, 2010)

feathery said:


> Well that certainly is true. Just i have no were else to go, just being in suit makes me feel more, "whole" per-say * spiritual stuffs*. Just I am still rather blown by it right now. I just figured I would want to here others opinions on this subject, hopefully not getting the topic to crazy. Oddly enough tho just that alone i might look for a new location to move to, kinda crazy for some but thats just my out look on it "chuckles'


 

You know what will really make you happy? Finding a way to feel "whole" and "fulfilled" without the need for wearing a garish carpet and hanging around playgrounds. 

I suggest you work on that, it'll pay off.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> No hidden meaning.
> 
> Rather than go and argue about it, it was just a pleasant direct response which pretty much sums up the guy it was aimed at.
> 
> So, funny.


 

Thank you kindly for clarifying that for me.
I feel so nervous posting here. I feel as if at any moment, someone far more intellectually developed than myself will point out a glaring flaw in something I've said...
I suppose the only remedy is being careful about what I say.


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 10, 2010)

This thread is made up of a combination of win and fail....
I don't know whether to LULZ or to HURR


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Fuck being careful.

Generally, don't act like a cockcheese, don't support paedophillia (note: comparing homosexuality to paedophillia is a big no), try to limit your need to proclaim how much you need your furry porn, we don't need to know your kinks.

Basically, act like a normal person would in public. Lots of rapings, the occasional murder and perving at children while wearing a mascot.


----------



## Vulpes (Mar 10, 2010)

I can understand people's ignorance toward this, but I find the way she acted pretty ridiculous. By what I saw, there was no time there that wasn't wasted.

I hope your next fursuiting times are more enjoyable :3


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> This thread is made up of a combination of win and fail....
> I don't know whether to LULZ or to HURR



I shall take note of your wording, not because I agree or disagree, but because you quote SOAD, and because I've met Mr Serj Tankian (Channel ferry, september 2008) and he was a nice bloke, even signed my mates plastercast.


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I shall take note of your wording, not because I agree or disagree, but because you quote SOAD, and because I've met Mr Serj Tankian (Channel ferry, september 2008) and he was a nice bloke, even signed my mates plastercast.


You lucky person :B I am now envious


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Thank you kindly for clarifying that for me.
> I feel so nervous posting here. I feel as if at any moment, someone far more intellectually developed than myself will point out a glaring flaw in something I've said...
> I suppose the only remedy is being careful about what I say.


Actually, I took that he was insulting me as a joke due to the fact that I said I didn't care about insulting other people.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Thank you kindly for clarifying that for me.
> I feel so nervous posting here. I feel as if at any moment, someone far more intellectually developed than myself will point out a glaring flaw in something I've said...
> I suppose the only remedy is being careful about what I say.



YOU'RE A FUCKING MORON.

:3

hai


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Vulpes said:


> I can understand people's ignorance toward this, but I find the way she acted pretty ridiculous. By what I saw, there was no time there that wasn't wasted.
> 
> I hope your next fursuiting times are while on fire :3



Incorrect.

Yes, freedom of expression and movement. He can go where and when he likes. But use some common fucking sense. Dressing up as an animal and hanging out in a playpark is asking for trouble.

Sometimes I think people go and deliberately put themselves in these situations just so they can BAWW and scream fursecution. And if I ever use the word "fursecution" again, unironically, I will stab myself in the eyes with forks.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> You lucky person :B I am now envious



serj let me illegally download new SOAD songs.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> You lucky person :B I am now envious



It was weird. We drove from the Alps in france all the way to Calais, listening to nothing but Serjs solo album and SOAD. Then we get on the ferry and he's sat there in the lounge chilling. Fucking surreal.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Fuck being careful.
> 
> Generally, don't act like a cockcheese, don't support paedophillia (note: comparing homosexuality to paedophillia is a big no), try to limit your need to proclaim how much you need your furry porn, we don't need to know your kinks.
> 
> Basically, act like a normal person would in public. Lots of rapings, the occasional murder and perving at children while wearing a mascot.


 
Duly noted.
If anything, I try and keep things that attract me in a different manner to myself and hidden from others as to avoid judgement from peers and possible rejection.

Again, all due thanks. I appreciate the advice, and will take care to heed your warnings.


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> serj let me illegally download new SOAD songs.


Drop me a download or I will rip your eyes out with toenail clippers :V


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Fuck being careful.
> 
> Generally, don't act like a cockcheese, don't support paedophillia (note: comparing homosexuality to paedophillia is a big no), try to limit your need to proclaim how much you need your furry porn, we don't need to know your kinks.
> 
> Basically, act like a normal person would in public. Lots of rapings, the occasional murder and perving at children while wearing a mascot.


You're the one who's not being careful. It was a fair comparison, and I do not support pedophilia. I simply wish that you'd understand that they can't help having that fetish.

The reason I compared the two was because I know there are people out there who view being gay as something horrible, a sin against nature. And those people believe that gays are just confused, or that they can easily change their sexuality. This is the same way that you are viewing someone that has a fetish. Thus the two can be compared.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> This thread is made up of a combination of win and fail....
> I don't know whether to LULZ or to HURR



LUHURRZFELD


----------



## Vulpes (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> Yes, freedom of expression and movement. He can go where and when he likes. But use some common fucking sense. Dressing up as an animal and hanging out in a playpark is asking for trouble.
> 
> Sometimes I think people go and deliberately put themselves in these situations just so they can BAWW and scream fursecution. And if I ever use the word "fursecution" again, unironically, I will stab myself in the eyes with forks.



This doesn't mean this situation is worthy of calling the police over. Being cautious and avoiding the person until you actually see something happen, instead of just a wave. A wave can mean many things, true, but in this case I doubt he even subtly looked like a pedophile.

There are indeed better places to go, but I don't think the park is the worst. There are some pretty ridiculous people out there.


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> It was weird. We drove from the Alps in france all the way to Calais, listening to nothing but Serjs solo album and SOAD. Then we get on the ferry and he's sat there in the lounge chilling. Fucking surreal.


That sounds like the kind of stuff he would do, just appear randomly XD


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> Drop me a download or I will rip your eyes out with toenail clippers :V



this was a very long time ago.
when the "steal this album" hadnt come out. he let me have those songs before they were released.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> YOU'RE A FUCKING MORON.
> 
> :3
> 
> hai


 
I'm sorry I hadn't seen this earlier. I'd hate to give the impression I'm ignoring you.
Pleasure to meet you.


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> this was a very long time ago.
> when the "steal this album" hadnt come out. he let me have those songs before they were released.


You lucky, oh well, I guess we need to get back on topic before the thread gets locked. Now where were we? Ah yes the pedophile in a birdsuit....LUHURRZFELD!!


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're the one who's not being careful. It was a fair comparison, and I do not support pedophilia. I simply wish that you'd understand that they can't help having that fetish.
> 
> The reason I compared the two was because I know there are people out there who view being gay as something horrible, a sin against nature. And those people believe that gays are just confused, or that they can easily change their sexuality. Just like how you are viewing someone that has a fetish.



I know I'm not being careful, and thats because I don't give a shit. I don't have a reputation to upkeep or friends I risk losing on here over this stuff.

Anyway, there is a fucking massive difference. Yes, some people go "eww, gay" or "eww, penis up baby", but apart from peoples comments, the two things are entirely different.

For starters, one is disgusting, and the other is raping kids something usuallly done between adults who are allowed to decide where they want to insert their members.

I'll concede that you can class homosexuality and paedophillia as "things most people don't like" but in that case, you can compare the French to paedophillia. Or steak and custard pudding with sodomy.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I know I'm not being careful, and thats because I don't give a shit. I don't have a reputation to upkeep or friends I risk losing on here over this stuff.
> 
> Anyway, there is a fucking massive difference. Yes, some people go "eww, gay" or "eww, penis up baby", but apart from peoples comments, the two things are entirely different.
> 
> ...


There is a massive difference. And thank you for understanding why I compared the two.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 10, 2010)

Vulpes said:


> This doesn't mean this situation is worthy of calling the police over. Being cautious and avoiding the person until you actually see something happen, instead of just a wave. A wave can mean many things, true, but in this case I doubt he even subtly looked like a pedophile.
> 
> There are indeed better places to go, but I don't think the park is the worst. There are some pretty ridiculous people out there.



I highly doubt the OP has presented a factual and complete account of the event in question. If the police have told him he can't suit in public it likely has to do with local laws concerning wearing masks in public, and if this woman was really that concerned than he was either doing something much more suspicious that he's admitted thus far or she knew about cub porn. Either way I doubt her reaction was as unjustified as the OP made it out to be :V .


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I highly doubt the OP has presented a factual and complete account of the event in question. If the police have told him he can't suit in public it likely has to do with local laws concerning wearing masks in public, and if this woman was really that concerned than he was either doing something much more suspicious that he's admitted thus far or she knew about cub porn. Either way I doubt her reaction was as unjustified as the OP made it out to be :V .


If there is a law about wearing masks there, then ignore everything I've said relating to the original topic.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> There is a massive difference. And thank you for understanding why I compared the two.



The only comaprison you've made between the two is people do not like it. 
Other than that, comparing two males in intercourse and an adult and a Child having intercourse is trying to compare the difference between a rock and plastic.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The only comaprison you've made between the two is people do not like it.
> Other than that, comparing two males in intercourse and an adult and a Child having intercourse is trying to compare the difference between a rock and plastic.


You're right, that was my only comparison. And I said they were similar in that sense. I didn't say they were similar in every sense, did I? 

Edit: Well I did also compare the two in the sense that you can't change the fact that you have that sexual interest.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

You're not helping the idiot fox stereotype here.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're right, that was my only comparison. And I said they were similar in that sense. I didn't say they were similar in every sense, did I?
> 
> Edit: Well I did also compare the two in the sense that you can't change the fact that you have that sexual interest.



You've tried to, and now you are trying to save your ass by peddling backwards.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> You're not helping the idiot fox stereotype here.


Oh no! I'm sorry, I'll stop!

Why the heck would I care about a silly stereotype?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You've tried to, and now you are trying to save your ass by peddling backwards.


I did say that in some people's eyes, they were both equally as bad. I didn't say that I personally felt that way.

And I'm going back to what I said in previous posts because you referred to them.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Edit: Well I did also compare the two in the sense that you can't change the fact that you have that sexual interest.



I put to you that you feel these things are acceptable because you are a Communist.

Look at the facts: Your name backwards is boRriS, which is an obviously Russian name.

I rest my case.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> I highly doubt the OP has presented a factual and complete account of the event in question. If the police have told him he can't suit in public it likely has to do with local laws concerning wearing masks in public, and if this woman was really that concerned than he was either doing something much more suspicious that he's admitted thus far or she knew about cub porn. Either way I doubt her reaction was as unjustified as the OP made it out to be :V .



It's the furry fandom. All that ever matters and is true is everything that the furry says regardless of any facts, witness accounts and evidence found at the incident. + he mentioned something about crying for 2 hours so it clearly wasn't his fault. 

Though I will say that the mother most likely flipped out in this situation when she over heard OP and the child discussing the strategically placed zippers on the fursuit.


----------



## Koco (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I put to you that you feel these things are acceptable because you are a Communist.
> 
> Look at the facts: Your name backwards is boRriS, which is an obviously Russian name.
> 
> I rest my case.



I lol'd.. just a bit.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I put to you that you feel these things are acceptable because you are a Communist.
> 
> Look at the facts: Your name backwards is boRriS, which is an obviously Russian name.
> 
> I rest my case.


Shhh, don't tell anyone about my secret porn account on FA.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I did say that in some people's eyes, they were both equally as bad. I didn't say that I personally felt that way.
> 
> And I'm going back to what I said in previous posts because you referred to them.



Did you know that on standard bicycles, backpedalling does nothing as the cassette has a ratchet system that allows the chain to disengage while going backwards but engage while going forwards, which is why when you stop pedalling you hear a clicking noise from the rear wheel.

However, in Germany and some European countries, backpedalling causes braking, because they believe the ability to brake at a moments notice is essential. Though this design is slowly dying out. You can still freewheel, but not backpedal.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> You lucky, oh well, I guess we need to get back on topic before the thread gets locked. Now where were we? Ah yes the pedophile in a birdsuit....LUHURRZFELD!!



LUHURRZFELD!

I made that fursuit.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Did you know that on standard bicycles, backpedalling does nothing as the cassette has a ratchet system that allows the chain to disengage while going backwards but engage while going forwards, which is why when you stop pedalling you hear a clicking noise from the rear wheel.
> 
> However, in Germany and some European countries, backpedalling causes braking, because they believe the ability to brake at a moments notice is essential. Though this design is slowly dying out. You can still freewheel, but not backpedal.


I did not know that.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> LUHURRZFELD!
> 
> I made that fursuit.



I bet you're all ;^; cos you know what he's doing with it now.

And soon you'll get a request to have the zippers replaced as he's worn them out with all this flashing his fleshy bits at kids.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I did not know that.



And knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I bet you're all ;^; cos you know what he's doing with it now.
> 
> And soon you'll get a request to have the zippers replaced as he's worn them out with all this flashing his fleshy bits at kids.



hey, I installed the zippers there for a reason. 

it's supposed to be a functional suit.


----------



## MrBlack (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> LUHURRZFELD!
> 
> I made that fursuit.


Kewl but wouldn't it be a feathersuit? LUHURRZFELD!


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> hey, I installed the zippers there for a reason.
> 
> it's supposed to be a functional suit.



Design brief:

* Similar design to Falco
* Handily placed zippers
* Oversized zip toggles to allow for manipulation while in suit
* Inside flap on zippers to prevent zip/pube/foreskin interfaces
* Auto-lubricant dispenser above groin
* Anus dispenses tissues
* Must be child friendly
* Pocket for confectionary storage
* Wipe clean materials around crotch
* Dishwasher safe


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Design brief:
> 
> * Similar design to Falco
> YES
> ...



:3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Design brief:
> 
> * Similar design to Falco
> * Handily placed zippers
> ...



I wasn't sure you were serious there or not...except for the dishwasher part of course lol.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I wasn't sure you were serious there or not...except for the dishwasher part of course lol.



I was going to make an inside flap but I ran out of time so it's just smeared with hot glue.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I was going to make an inside flap but I ran out of time so it's just smeared with hot glue.



I have this mental image of the guy excitedly sticking his new suit on, and discovering the glue is still hot, and permanently bonding his crotch to the suit.

Like a perverted IronMan.


----------



## Koco (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I have this mental image of the guy excitedly sticking his new suit on, and discovering the glue is still hot, and permanently bonding his crotch to the suit.
> 
> Like a perverted IronMan.




Oh, my word. XD


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I have this mental image of the guy excitedly sticking his new suit on, and discovering the glue is still hot, and permanently bonding his crotch to the suit.
> 
> Like a perverted IronMan.



*cackle*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I have this mental image of the guy excitedly sticking his new suit on, and discovering the glue is still hot, and permanently bonding his crotch to the suit.
> 
> Like a perverted IronMan.


 i come in and THIS is the first thing i read? 0_0


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i come in and THIS is the first thing i read? 0_0



Admit it, it's not the worst thing you've caught me doing.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Admit it, it's not the worst thing you've caught me doing.


 lol iron man reference XD

so.... somewhat on topic:  zrcarlo... how do u feel about what the pedo man is using the suit you made for?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Admit it, it's not the worst thing you've caught me doing.


 
This was the icing on the cake. 
Pardon me while I take a brief moment of silence to worship your wit.
*a single tear is shed*
The Iron Man movie quote couldn't have been better placed.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> somewhat on topic:  zrcarlo... how do u feel about what the pedo man is using the suit you made for?



Also, if someone paid enough, would you build an anatomically correct fursuit with springloaded fake dogcocks?

I'm envisioning a sort of rack magazine, so you can reload on the move.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Also, if someone paid enough, would you build an anatomically correct fursuit with springloaded fake dogcocks?
> 
> I'm envisioning a sort of rack magazine, so you can reload on the move.


 0_0 that sounds quite unpleasant sir. quite indeed.....


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

I feel we have lost track of the point of this thread, since the OP (Original Paedophile) ran away sobbing, and the idiot fox passed out due to forgetting to breathe.

Where's the usual swarm of people to say that the distribution of Hot Dickings to children is every furrys right.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

nah the thread is fine.  dun worry bout it.

that is NOT a right!  that is the reason i dont like to associate with u ppl.... -_-


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I feel we have lost track of the point of this thread, since the OP (Original Paedophile) ran away sobbing, and the idiot fox passed out due to forgetting to breathe.
> 
> Where's the usual swarm of people to say that the distribution of Hot Dickings to children is every furrys right.


I'm still here, it's just that we finished the discussion. Unless you want to discuss more?


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> that is NOT a right!  that is the reason i dont like to associate with u ppl.... -_-



I thought the argument went "but it has fur, so it's not paedophilia because it's not a child human".

Well, here's a newsflash: You can get disorders that cause you to sprout hair all over. It's not properly fur, but it's as near as dammit. And it can happen to kids too.

Does this make them not humans and exploitable then? huh?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I thought the argument went "but it has fur, so it's not paedophilia because it's not a child human".
> 
> Well, here's a newsflash: You can get disorders that cause you to sprout hair all over. It's not properly fur, but it's as near as dammit. And it can happen to kids too.
> 
> Does this make them not humans and exploitable then? huh?


 .....as long as what your looking at is a child in some way, its child porn.  
so what your saying is that you would rape a child with a hair disorder?


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> .....as long as what your looking at is a child in some way, its child porn.
> so what your saying is that you would rape a child with a hair disorder?



I can think of two people in this thread that would.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> I can think of two people in this thread that would.


 the OP and Void?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> I can think of two people in this thread that would.


Oh you. ^_~


Usarise said:


> .....as long as what your looking at is a child in some way, its child porn.
> so what your saying is that you would rape a child with a hair disorder?


Uh... He's actually saying the opposite.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh you. ^_~


0_0 well i know im not gunna ever get a fursuit.... Rob is gunna try to raep me!



SirRob said:


> Uh... He's actually saying the opposite.


 he said it in a confusing way >.>


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> the OP and Void?



Hang on, when did I start rooting for the kiddie fiddlers?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Hang on, when did I start rooting for the kiddie fiddlers?


 when you confused me with your fancy werdz.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> the OP and Void?



OP is a given, turn to page 11 to find the solution to question 1b.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> OP is a given, turn to page 11 to find the solution to question 1b.


 
I guess Dass.

I get a prize, right?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I guess Dass.
> 
> I get a prize, right?


Yes. Surprise, it's me! *rapes*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes. Surprise, it's me! *rapes*


 well at least he didnt rape ME. ^^


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

This thread really grapes my squildo.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes. Surprise, it's me! *rapes*


 
I actually can't think of anything to say.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> This thread really grapes my squildo.


_ what?_


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well at least he didnt rape ME. ^^


 
...
How about a nice cruise?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sDw4uK2tUs


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

Suppose that's the end of this thread.

+fav'ing this thread.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> ...
> How about a nice cruise?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sDw4uK2tUs


sure ^^ im down with Davy J.!


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Suppose that's the end of this thread.
> 
> +fav'ing this thread.


 
Dibs on last post.

@Usarise: I'll find some way, just you wait... /internet threats are to be taken very seriously


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Dibs on last post.



Last post request denied.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes. Surprise, it's me! *rapes*



looks like someone wants to get raped again


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Last post request denied.


 Its been revoked.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

But we didn't really resolve anything, how can the thread possibly be finished?


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But we didn't really resolve anything, how can the  thread possibly be finished?



The resolution we've had in the thread as followed:

OP likes to touch little children.
If it's baby porn of anything its child pornography.
If you whack off to said baby porn you're a pedophile.
It doesn't matter if it's a fictional character, it's still child porn.
It's still a kid even if it has fur.
Nothing Too Interesting doesn't get the last post.

Case closed.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> But we didn't really resolve anything, how can the thread possibly be finished?


 
Cuz I sed soe



Garreth said:


> The resolution we've had in the thread as followed:
> 
> OP likes to touch little children.
> If it's baby porn of anything its child pornography.
> ...


 
[insert string of explicit terms]


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> The resolution we've had in the thread as followed:
> 
> OP likes to touch little children.
> If it's baby porn of anything its child pornography.
> ...


that is so true ^^


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> The resolution we've had in the thread as followed:
> 
> OP likes to touch little children.
> If it's baby porn of anything its child pornography.
> ...


You have no grounds to claim that the OP likes to touch little children. Just because he likes looking at the art doesn't mean he enjoys the act. I have a fetish for transformation art, but if I saw it in real life I'd be freaked.

I agree to everything else.

There is also something that is still up in the air, in my opinion: Is it wrong to be a pedophile if you're not looking at child pornography or being around children? Everyone here thinks it is and calls me crazy and stupid for saying it's not. But is it really fair to say that?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You have no grounds to claim that the OP likes to touch little children. Just because he likes looking at the art doesn't mean he enjoys the act. I have a fetish for transformation art, but if I saw it in real life I'd be freaked.
> 
> There is also something that is still up in the air, in my opinion: Is it wrong to be a pedophile if you're not looking at child pornography or being around children?


 1. yeah we can claim whatever we want.  hes a babyfur, hippy, gay, and was in a playground in a fursuit that was made for "use"

2. Transformation art?  you mean like ppl transforming INTO animals? like polymorph?

3. yes being a pedo is bad ALL the time.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You have no grounds to claim that the OP likes to touch little children. Just because he likes looking at the art doesn't mean he enjoys the act. I have a fetish for transformation art, but if I saw it in real life I'd be freaked.



Then again, we have no grounds to claim that he didn't touch the child. 



> There is also something that is still up in the air, in my opinion: Is it wrong to be a pedophile if you're not looking at child pornography or being around children?



Yes it is.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You have no grounds to claim that the OP likes to touch little children. Just because he likes looking at the art doesn't mean he enjoys the act. I have a fetish for transformation art, but if I saw it in real life I'd be freaked.
> 
> I agree to everything else.
> 
> There is also something that is still up in the air, in my opinion: Is it wrong to be a pedophile if you're not looking at child pornography or being around children? Everyone here thinks it is and calls me crazy and stupid for saying it's not. But is it really fair to say that?


 

You've still not touched upon the most important matter, and that is fighting for my natural birthright to claim the last post of this thread.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> You've still not touched upon the most important matter, and that is fighting for my natural birthright to claim the last post of this thread.


 ok well we have a rule round here mis.  if you want the last post: TITS OR GTFO. ^^


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> You've still not touched upon the most important matter, and that is fighting for my natural birthright to claim the last post of this thread.



You're a pancake, the only right you have is to be covered in syrup and eaten by the fatty that ordered you. :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> You're a pancake, the only right you have is to be covered in syrup and eaten by the fatty that ordered you. :V


 Hey! i already ate her in another thread! IM NOT A FATTY!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 1. yeah we can claim whatever we want.  hes a babyfur, hippy, gay, and was in a playground in a fursuit that was made for "use"
> 
> 2. Transformation art?  you mean like ppl transforming INTO animals? like polymorph?
> 
> 3. yes being a pedo is bad ALL the time.


Making claims like that isn't fair to the OP, as he did not do anything with a child. 
Yes, transformtion art is that of people transforming into animals, as well as furries. Think werewolves. 



Garreth said:


> Then again, we have no grounds to claim that he didn't touch the child.


Well then if you feel that way, you should remove that point as it is uncertain.

Okay. If that's wrong, is having a fur fetish wrong, as long as you're not looking at furry art and staying away from animals?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> There is also something that is still up in the air, in my opinion: Is it wrong to be a pedophile if you're not looking at child pornography or being around children?



What makes a person a Pedo is that they have an sexual attraction to children. Some know it is wrong and have that added urge under control. Others get addicted to it and try to seek it out because the only way to satisfy that urge is to give into it. 

Then you have those who are in denial because they know it is wrong and a part of them is afraid that they might become Child Molestors.


EDIT: IF I see another Pedo in the library, I will bring a tazer.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

I can live with not having the last post if I can be referred to by my proper gender. [sad face]
I'll never live that species choice down. The life of a pancake is indeed a hard one.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Making claims like that isn't fair to the OP, as he did not do anything with a child.



He waved at one of them while swinging on a swing set that's in their playground..... in a bird outfit.... with zippers in fun zones.... Intent or not, that's pretty goddam creepy, hence why the mom told the little freak to piss off/ call the cops.



Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I can live with not having the  last post if I can be referred to by my proper gender. [sad face]
> I'll never live that species choice down. The life of a pancake is  indeed a hard one.



Pancakes don't have genders you silly breakfast meal.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What makes a person a Pedo is that they have an sexual attraction to children. Some know it is wrong and have that added urge under control. Others get addicted to it and try to seek it out because the only way to satisfy that urge is to give into it.
> 
> Then you have those who are in denial because they know it is wrong and a part of them is afraid that they might become Child Molestors.
> 
> ...


So they are still in the wrong even though they have the fetish controlled. Is that what you're saying?


Garreth said:


> He waved at one of them while swinging on a swing set that's in their playground..... in a bird outfit.... with zippers in fun zones.... Intent or not, that's pretty goddam creepy hence why the mom told the little freak to piss off/ call the cops.


Creepy or not, there is no concrete proof that he touched the child, or any child, nor is there concrete proof that he would enjoy it. It may seem obvious, but until there is true proof you cannot make such a claim.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 10, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I can live with not having the last post if I can be referred to by my proper gender. [sad face]
> I'll never live that species choice down. The life of a pancake is indeed a hard one.



If you have Chocolate chips, then the pancake can be meaningful.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> So they are still in the wrong even though they have the fetish controlled. Is that what you're saying?



If I decide to put pepper spray on my tuna wrap, is it wrong?

In my PoV: Yes it is. To be in Denial is the worst. 
That is all I am going to say on the matter.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Making claims like that isn't fair to the OP, as he did not do anything with a child.
> Yes, transformtion art is that of people transforming into animals, as well as furries. Think werewolves.


but nothing in life is fair. :/

oh so i was kinda right ^^ thats cool!  theres a lot of stuff like that in anime so i guess i like it too!   werewolves rule. 



Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I can live with not having the last post if I can be referred to by my proper gender. [sad face]
> I'll never live that species choice down. The life of a pancake is indeed a hard one.


oh.... your a guy.... whoops... your avi made me think that was you and you were a chick.... >.>

and if you dont like your species just change it?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but nothing in life is fair. :/
> 
> oh so i was kinda right ^^ thats cool!  theres a lot of stuff like that in anime so i guess i like it too!   werewolves rule.
> 
> ...


We can at least try to make things fair. Order is necessary, otherwise the world would be torn apart. 


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If I decide to put pepper spray on my tuna wrap, is it wrong?


I don't see why you would do that, but it's not wrong if you're the one eating it. If you gave it to someone else it would be wrong because you would be hurting them for no good reason.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If you have Blueberries, then the pancake can be meaningful.


 
I took the liberty of fixing your error.



Usarise said:


> oh.... your a guy.... whoops... your avi made me think that was you and you were a chick.... >.>
> 
> and if you dont like your species just change it?


 
It's cool. It's the risk I took when I selected this avatar.
Never! 
Liberty to all pancakes!


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Making claims like that isn't fair to the OP, as he did not do anything with a child.




Actually, we only have the OP's side of the story, in which he was innocently playing on swings when a woman abused him with cops.

Now, unless said woman was slightly triggerhappy, she must have had an actual reason to call the Filth. So I agree with what has been said before. There's something odd about this story, and we're only getting a small part of it.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Creepy or not, there is no concrete proof that he touched the child, or any child, nor is there concrete proof that he would enjoy it. It may seem obvious, but until there is true proof you cannot make such a claim.









Indisputable proof. I believe that this counts as decisive evidence.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Actually, we only have the OP's side of the story, in which he was innocently playing on swings when a woman abused him with cops.
> 
> Now, unless said woman was slightly triggerhappy, she must have had an actual reason to call the Filth. So I agree with what has been said before. There's something odd about this story, and we're only getting a small part of it.



Kind of like the IK inccident?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol iron man reference XD
> 
> so.... somewhat on topic:  zrcarlo... how do u feel about what the pedo man is using the suit you made for?



I think its HILARIOUS.
I made that suit knowing what he'd do in it.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> [proof]
> Indisputable proof. I believe that this counts as decisive evidence.


ROFLMFAO! I CANT STOP LAUGHING! XD



Zrcalo said:


> I think its HILARIOUS.
> I made that suit knowing what he'd do in it.


 your a sick fuck then :/  sure its hillarious we can all agree but WHY did u sell it to him if you KNEW he would molest children?! HAVE YOU NO BRAIN?!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Actually, we only have the OP's side of the story, in which he was innocently playing on swings when a woman abused him with cops.
> 
> Now, unless said woman was slightly triggerhappy, she must have had an actual reason to call the Filth. So I agree with what has been said before. There's something odd about this story, and we're only getting a small part of it.


Exactly. We only have his side of the story. I'm aware that there could be something else going on here, but there is no way of knowing that. The only thing I can do is trust what the OP says because I'm defending him.



Garreth said:


> Indisputable proof. I believe that this counts as decisive evidence.


That picture is false evidence! There are no swings, nor is there any indication that they're at a park!


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ROFLMFAO! I CANT STOP LAUGHING! XD
> 
> 
> your a sick fuck then :/  sure its hillarious we can all agree but WHY did u sell it to him if you KNEW he would molest children?! HAVE YOU NO BRAIN?!



It's Zcarlo for Buddha's sakes.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's Zcarlo for Thor's sakes.


 fix'd 
and i dont know Zcarlo too well.... is he/she a pedo as well? 0.o  i was thinking about trying to commision something but idk if i want a pedo sellin me stuff...


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Exactly. We only have his side of the story. I know there could be something else going on here, but there is no way of knowing that. The only thing I can do is trust what the OP says because I'm defending him.



However, the police made it so that he can no longer suit in public. I believe the lady must've had a good reasons for calling the cops if that was the outcome of it all.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the cops can't just go "right, no moar fursuits". So this must have taken a while from complaint to judgement.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> However, the police made it so that he can no longer suit in public. I believe the lady must've had a good reasons for calling the cops if that was the outcome of it all.


Well, there's multiple possibilities for that:

The police could have done it simply because he looked suspicious. Which is the point I was going with.
The local law does not permit masks to be worn in public areas. Whitenoise proposed that earlier.
He was interacting with the child. The OP doesn't include anything about this in his post, so I choose not to believe this one. He DOES mention waving at him, but the child waved first, so that's nothing out of the ordinary.
There are lots of other reasons. But it doesn't only have to be because he was playing around with a kid.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the cops can't just go "right, no moar fursuits". So this must have taken a while from complaint to judgement.



It's just that he can't suit in public, everyone else who fursuits around that area still could. I read the journal on his FA along with his comments for the scoop on his story via link whitenoise posted up here earlier.



SirRob said:


> Well, there's multiple possibilities for that:
> 
> The  police could have done it simply because he looked suspicious. Which is  the point I was going with.
> The local law does not permit masks  to be worn in public areas. Whitenoise proposed that earlier.
> ...



But you technically can't rule that out as a possibility.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> It's just that he can't suit in public, everyone else who fursuits around that area still could. I read the journal on his FA along with his comments for the scoop on his story via link whitenoise posted up here earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> But you technically can't rule that out as a possibility.


Does the journal provide additional information?

And you cannot rule out the other possibilities. This is all up in the air until we get additional information.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Does the journal provide additional information?





			
				Feathery's Journal said:
			
		

> And to make matters even more ludicrous she just had to get the POLICE  involved. The cops interrogated both of us and honestly there time was  wasted. that said I can no longer do what I love and what makes me feel  alive carefree and myself in short thanks to that fucking bitch I cannot  fursuit locally anymore. Why? Because idiots with no imagination and no  intelligence labeled me as a crook a pedophile and god knows what else (  LETS THANK THAT CSI EPISODE GO FOX FOR RUINING THE NAME OF FURRY!) .  Barrie continues to ruin my life and now I draw the line.



Thar.

Also the last part kind of reminded me of this  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Plz-bhcHryc


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Thar.
> 
> Also the last part kind of reminded me of this  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Plz-bhcHryc


That doesn't really provide us with anymore information, unless you see something that I don't.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 10, 2010)

Actually, I just checked the Barrie police press releases, and there's a few suspicious persons questioned but nothing in the past week.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Actually, I just checked the Barrie police press releases, and there's a few suspicious persons questioned but nothing in the past week.


 so that means the OP is a pedo AND a liar?!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so that means the OP is a pedo AND a liar?!


It means that this wasn't important enough to be released to the press, right?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It means that this wasn't important enough to be released to the press, right?


 or that it was so horrible that the government is censoring the information because they fear it might cause mass panic and mayhem?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> or that it was so horrible that the government is censoring the information because they fear it might cause mass panic and mayhem?


No, otherwise the OP wouldn't be here.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No, otherwise the OP wouldn't be here.


He isnt really here. His account was hacked into by the FBI and they posted this very thread to cause us to think like this, making it so we though that the OP was just a simple pedophile...when he was really part of the illegal Cambodian drug and slave trade. Sure he was a pedo-pimp on the side and made illegal videos to sell on the black market in the bad parts of LA but that was just for money! YOU CANT FOOL ME GOVERNMENT! I KNOW THE TRUTH!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> He isnt really here. His account was hacked into by the FBI and they posted this very thread to cause us to think like this, making it so we though that the OP was just a simple pedophile...when he was really part of the illegal Cambodian drug and slave trade. Sure he was a pedo-pimp on the side and made illegal videos to sell on the black market in the bad parts of LA but that was just for money! YOU CANT FOOL ME GOVERNMENT! I KNOW THE TRUTH!


Is that a possibility? Yes. Is that likely to be what happened? Yes, as likely as hell freezing over.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Is that a possibility? Yes. Is that likely to be what happened? Yes, as likely as hell freezing over.


 So you know about that too!?  Hell froze over about 3 months ago but the government covered that up too!  HOLY SHIT! FLYING MUSHROOMS IN SPACE ARE TRYING TO CONTROL MY BRAIN!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ROFLMFAO! I CANT STOP LAUGHING! XD
> 
> 
> your a sick fuck then :/  sure its hillarious we can all agree but WHY did u sell it to him if you KNEW he would molest children?! HAVE YOU NO BRAIN?!




he's not a pedo... he's a yiffphile...
learn the difference.

>:/ and I'm ZRCALO not Zralco or Zcarlo....


----------



## feathery (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> he's not a pedo... he's a yiffphile...
> learn the difference.
> 
> >:/ and I'm ZRCALO not Zralco or Zcarlo....



This topic has lost all relevance.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> fix'd
> and i dont know Zcarlo too well.... is he/she a pedo as well? 0.o  i was thinking about trying to commision something but idk if i want a pedo sellin me stuff...



;; I'm not a pedo.
I just have an appreciation for the more erotic side of the fandom.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> he's not a pedo... he's a yiffphile...
> learn the difference.
> 
> >:/ and I'm ZRCALO not Zralco or Zcarlo....


 sry calo' :3   
We already determined hes a pedo.  Why the hell would you have sex in one of those suits?!  it would get all crusty and i cant imagine it being very pleasant with the zipper and all...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

feathery said:


> This topic has lost all relevance.


 OH MAH GAWD ITS BACK!
KILL IT WITH FIRE!



Zrcalo said:


> ;; I'm not a pedo.
> I just have an appreciation for the more erotic side of the fandom.


 ok then :3   your just a furvert ^^


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

feathery said:


> This topic has lost all relevance.



strangely enough this is "on topic" for this forum...

most threads end up talking about broad topics.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ok then :3   your just a furvert ^^




;3 aw you know it.

*snaps fingers*

be nice to the birdy. he's a sensitive sort.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ;3 aw you know it.
> 
> *snaps fingers*
> 
> be nice to the birdy. he's a sensitive sort.


 0_0 as long as you dont rape me ill be happy.

and if i dont wanna be nice to the birdy?

[off topic]  
im not sure where to ask this so ill just ask here... 
i was looking at your gallery and was wondering if you only make full suits or do tails and ears too?  cuz i was wondering how much you charge..


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

feathery said:


> This topic has lost all relevance.


Not at all. Defend yourself, maybe you can get people to understand the situation better.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 0_0 as long as you dont rape me ill be happy.
> 
> and if i dont wanna be nice to the birdy?
> 
> ...



I take fullsuit commissions, partial commissions, ears, tails, feetpaws, handpaws, etc....

tails start at $25 and go up to $50.
ears will be $30.


be careful. I might just rape you.... :V


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I take fullsuit commissions, partial commissions, ears, tails, feetpaws, handpaws, etc....
> 
> tails start at $25 and go up to $50.
> ears will be $30.
> ...


How much does the rape cost?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I take fullsuit commissions, partial commissions, ears, tails, feetpaws, handpaws, etc....
> 
> tails start at $25 and go up to $50.
> ears will be $30.
> ...


 ill have to think about it then ^^  ill look for ya in the black market if i decide to buy something.  im gunna try to make stuff on my own first....if i fail really badly i know where to go 

*gulp* you w-wouldn't rape a 15 year old w-would you? 0_o


----------



## Browder (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> How much does the rape cost?



Tails: 25$

Ears: 30$

Rape: Priceless.

Buy Mastercard today!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> How much does the rape cost?



jailtime if you're underage.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> Tails: 25$
> 
> Ears: 30$
> 
> ...


i dare you to submit that to mastercard as a serious commercial idea.  you dont have the balls!



Zrcalo said:


> jailtime if you're underage.


yup ^^ so... Can't touch dis! *hammer time!*


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> jailtime if you're underage.


It's okay, it's okay. I'm legal.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> It's okay, it's okay. I'm legal.



let me see your ID.....


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> let me see your ID.....


Oh come on, you can't take my word for it~?


----------



## Browder (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dare you to submit that to mastercard as a serious commercial idea.  you dont have the balls!



I would if I was willing to, you know, explain the Fandom to a major credit card company. Talk about an awkward conversation. I'm pretty sure that'd do awful things to my financial future.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> I would if I was willing to, you know, explain the Fandom to a major credit card company. Talk about an awkward conversation. I'm pretty sure that'd do awful things to my financial future.



I'd think it would be HILARIOUS.


----------



## feathery (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Not at all. Defend yourself, maybe you can get people to understand the situation better.



Well i figured people would have more sensibility then what i have seen however i am obviously wrong. The comments i have seen make me sick and honestly im offended highly by the comments i have seen. Also many don't read anything or read only what they want causing a broad array of slander such as "pedophile" accusations. 
None of you know who i am so you have no right to judge me nor do i have the right to put judgment onto you. 
Simply put I dress in fursuit because i believe i am spiritually a bird, that is why i do it. I went to the water front on a swing set for about a minute with my friend simply to enjoy the simple things in life which i missed out on. Some kid looked at me and waved at me from about 8 yards away, so i laughed and waved back. Sadly it scared them so after that i continued walking on until some woman ran over about 3 minutes later complaining that i look scary. Yes it is very strange to walk around in a fursuit, this accounts for all of us furs who do it. Yes a park is not usually a good place especially in my city. So yeah i understand her concern. That's about it to be honest, there is not much else to be said except watch how you fursuit and watch were you suit and be mature how you do it. That is about it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

feathery said:


> Well i figured people would have more sensibility then what i have seen however i am obviously wrong. The comments i have seen make me sick and honestly im offended highly by the comments i have seen. Also many don't read anything or read only what they want causing a broad array of slander such as "pedophile" accusations.
> None of you know who i am so you have no right to judge me nor do i have the right to put judgment onto you.
> Simply put I dress in fursuit because i believe i am spiritually a bird, that is why i do it. I went to the water front on a swing set for about a minute with my friend simply to enjoy the simple things in life which i missed out on. Some kid looked at me and waved at me from about 8 yards away, so i laughed and waved back. Sadly it scared them so after that i continued walking on until some woman ran over about 3 minutes later complaining that i look scary. Yes it is very strange to walk around in a fursuit, this accounts for all of us furs who do it. Yes a park is not usually a good place especially in my city. So yeah i understand her concern. That's about it to be honest, there is not much else to be said except watch how you fursuit and watch were you suit and be mature how you do it. That is about it.



well FAF is generally a place where the lowest of the low dwell in a seething mass that pokes fun at everyone in a sarcastic or facetious manner. everyone here knows how utterly disgusting each other are and tend to point out flaws with everything.

and we make fun of child porn and pedophiles alot.

and we eat babies.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> well FAF is generally a place where the lowest of the low dwell in a seething mass that pokes fun at everyone in a sarcastic or facetious manner. everyone here knows how utterly disgusting each other are and tend to point out flaws with everything.
> 
> and we make fun of child porn and pedophiles alot.
> 
> and we eat babies.


I think you mean the internet in general.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 10, 2010)

^_^ I'm legal although I'm turning 18 soon so no more kidding around with the young guns. Then again, most everyone here's 16+ and that's the average age of consent so.....yay?


----------



## feathery (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I think you mean the internet in general.



Your a sensible person . Yeah the net is very varied, im probably going to leave here, this forum is not for me it seems. Take care though.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I think you mean the internet in general.



TEH INTANETZ

FILL OF PRONOGRAPHICITY N STOOOPID.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> ^_^ I'm legal although I'm turning 18 soon so no more kidding around with the young guns. Then again, most everyone here's 16+ and that's the average age of consent so.....yay?



o.o;; make sure they dont go all turvey on you and claim rape.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

feathery said:


> Well i figured people would have more sensibility then what i have seen however i am obviously wrong. The comments i have seen make me sick and honestly im offended highly by the comments i have seen. Also many don't read anything or read only what they want causing a broad array of slander such as "pedophile" accusations.
> None of you know who i am so you have no right to judge me nor do i have the right to put judgment onto you.
> Simply put I dress in fursuit because i believe i am spiritually a bird, that is why i do it. I went to the water front on a swing set for about a minute with my friend simply to enjoy the simple things in life which i missed out on. Some kid looked at me and waved at me from about 8 yards away, so i laughed and waved back. Sadly it scared them so after that i continued walking on until some woman ran over about 3 minutes later complaining that i look scary. Yes it is very strange to walk around in a fursuit, this accounts for all of us furs who do it. Yes a park is not usually a good place especially in my city. So yeah i understand her concern. That's about it to be honest, there is not much else to be said except watch how you fursuit and watch were you suit and be mature how you do it. That is about it.


You have a right to be offended by all this, and yes, we do not know you personally so we shouldn't really judge you. We've been judging you by your FA page, but I'm sure there's a lot more to you than what we see there. You're not the bad guy here, but I'm glad to see that you learned from the experience and understand that woman's side of the story.


feathery said:


> Your a sensible person . Yeah the net is very varied, im probably going to leave here, this forum is not for me it seems. Take care though.


Everyone will have forgotten about this thread in a week. This place isn't so bad, people here in general are pretty open and understanding to a lot of things.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You have a right to be offended by all this, and yes, we do not know you personally so we shouldn't really judge you. We've been judging you by your FA page, but I'm sure there's a lot more to you than what we see there. You're not the bad guy here, but I'm glad to see that you learned from the experience and understand that woman's side of the story.



you mean his sexy page.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you mean his sexy page.


S... S-shut up!! I don't... I mean I wouldn't... I... I...


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> S... S-shut up!! I don't... I mean I wouldn't... I... I...



oh come on... you know you like it.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> oh come on... you know you like it.


N-no! I'm... I'm not a pervert!! I'm not into those things!!!!


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 10, 2010)

Holy shit, 19 fucking pages!!?

Op wants to be trolled.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> N-no! I'm... I'm not a pervert!! I'm not into those things!!!!



FUCK YOU

YOU KNOW YOU LIKE IT
WHY ELSE ARE YOU A FUCKING FURFAG YOU FUCKING FOX


----------



## SirRob (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FUCK YOU
> 
> YOU KNOW YOU LIKE IT
> WHY ELSE ARE YOU A FUCKING FURFAG YOU FUCKING FOX


Yes sir. ;___;
...
...
b.... B...... BAWWWWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yes sir. ;___;



thaaats more like it.

now dont you feel so much better?

suck my cock.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 10, 2010)

I want some ears. But alas, I has no money. I'd look kyoot in ears


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

SirRob said:


> b.... B...... BAWWWWWWWW!!!!!!



STOP YOUR WHINING


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I want some ears. But alas, I has no money. I'd look kyoot in ears



do you have $25?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 10, 2010)

No money, hun. Unless you accept payment in the severed hand of naughty children.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> No money, hun. Unless you accept payment in the severed hand of naughty children.





0_0


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I want some ears. But alas, I has no money. I'd look kyoot in ears



what
which ears


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> No money, hun. Unless you accept payment in the severed hand of naughty children.



ooh. I'll pay for that.

I also take payment in pelts and skulls.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ooh. I'll pay for that.
> 
> I also take payment in pelts and skulls.



Zrcalo, we all know you take payment in penis and rape.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ooh. I'll pay for that.
> 
> I also take payment in pelts and skulls.


 
Fedexing them to you right now


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Fedexing them to you right now



but u dont haz ma addrezz

>:/ I dont accept faxes.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Zrcalo, we all know you take payment in penis and rape.



you are correct.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you are correct.


I am correct.
Share share
Your stories.
From your work.
And dirty work.
At the backdoor.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I am correct.
> Share share
> Your stories.
> From your work.
> ...



I lost my virginity last weekend.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

I was about to tl;dr, but I decided to give your response a fighting chance. Slashing the useless remarks in your statement though to save people the trouble of rereading the quote.



feathery said:


> _Well i figured people would have more  sensibility then what i have seen however i am obviously wrong._ The  comments i have seen make me sick and honestly im offended highly by the  comments i have seen. *Also many don't read anything or read only what  they want causing a broad array of slander such as "pedophile"  accusations. *



I will reference the italicized portion a bit later. For starters, your explanations of the events were very broad and general. You didn't really explain much of anything that transpired during the events that you were at a _childrens playground inside of your fursuit playing on the swings and other playsets they have on playgrounds(?)_. The reason why so many people are claiming you as a pedophile is because of your favs gallery and the fact that you were watching children in a fursuit.... with zippers in fun zones..... Besides, you haven't given a rebuttal to any of our accusations at all, all you really seem to do is cry about how much you want the topic locked when it was you yourself who brought it all out into the open. Either you're too stupid to defend yourself or you can't defend yourself because the accusations made were true. But to our defense, we only have your word to go on. Chances are you might've edited a few events in your OP. But I digress, onwards to the next part.



feathery said:


> None of you know who i am so you have no right to judge me nor do i have  the right to put judgment onto you.


You technically did when you said there were no sensible people on the forums. See italicized portion of your first paragraph. I'm crossing out this whole statement and am disregarding it, you obviously didn't take a look at the responses made in this thread.



feathery said:


> Simply put I dress in fursuit because i believe i am spiritually a bird,  that is why i do it. I went to the water front on a swing set for about  a minute with my friend simply to enjoy the simple things in life which  i missed out on. Some kid looked at me and waved at me from about 8  yards away, so i laughed and waved back. Sadly it scared them so after  that i continued walking on until some woman ran over about 3 minutes  later complaining that i look scary.



Spiritually a bi-..... nvm. Earlier, you mentioned that you were swinging on the swing set. That's quite the edit if you ask me cause that changes everything. If you were just sitting by the swings in a suit watching kids from no more then 8 yards away, then no wonder the lady called the cops. For all that woman could've known, it was _quite possible_ that you could've had a rape face on behind that mask. Given the suit you wear, I don't blame the lady for thinking that you were scary, especially in the location you were in.

Either or, it's pretty weird seeing an adult man dressed like a chicken swinging on a playground swing set just to get spiritually attached to some spiritual bullshit or w/e you call it. Regardless...



feathery said:


> *Yes it is very strange to walk  around in a fursuit, this accounts for all of us furs who do it.* Yes a  park is not usually a  good place especially in my city. _So yeah i  understand her concern._



I think considering to dress up and play on a childrens playground should've been your first clue, but I digress. It's all about location. You just picked an area where it was the most awkward and out of place for you to be at. Read what trpdwarf had to say about it all and lrn up on fursuiting 101.



feathery said:


> That's about it to be honest, there is not much  else to be said except watch how you fursuit and watch were you suit and  be mature how you do it. That is about it.



Lesson learned. If you're going to fursuit publicly, do it where it makes sense. What with your favs and FA account info, it only makes you look more and more like a pedophile, which I in all honesty think you are. :V



feathery said:


> Your a sensible person . Yeah the net  is very varied, im probably going to leave here, this forum is not for  me it seems. Take care though.



Don't forget to shut your mouth on the way out. :I


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 10, 2010)

In other news, my teeth hurt. I need to bite something but the friggin furfag stole my binky >: [


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> In other news, my teeth hurt. I need to bite something but the friggin furfag stole my binky >: [



I'll be your binky.


----------



## feathery (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> it only makes you look more and more like a pedophile, which I in all honesty think you are. :V



Then your a retard 8D! Hurray, and you win for wasting your time stalking someones page thus proving you have no life.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 10, 2010)

oh baby ;D


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

feathery said:


> Then *you're* a retard 8D!



fix'd.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> oh baby ;D



you can chew on me to your hearts desire.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you can chew on me to your hearts desire.


 My teeth are all achey-er now because I really need someone to bite D:


o_o I actually broke skin/scarred my friend when I bit him while I was getting my tattoo doene.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you can chew on me to your hearts desire.



oh mur- wait. thats gross!


----------



## feathery (Mar 10, 2010)

Garreth said:


> fix'd.



That you have no life to go fix my spelling XD wow your an idiot.


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 10, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> In other news, my teeth hurt. I need to bite something but the friggin furfag stole my binky >: [





Zrcalo said:


> I'll be your binky.





:0




HAXX said:


> oh mur- wait. thats gross!



Not if you're a vorephile ~<3


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

feathery said:


> That you have no life to go fix my spelling XD wow *you're* an idiot.


 
fix'd.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

feathery said:


> Then your a retard 8D! Hurray, and you win for wasting your time stalking someones page thus proving you have no life.


Do you masturbate to cub porn?

Edit: Might've come on a little strong there.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My teeth are all achey-er now because I really need someone to bite D:
> 
> 
> o_o I actually broke skin/scarred my friend when I bit him while I was getting my tattoo doene.



I want a tattoo now.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I lost my virginity last weekend.


Interesting. Well now you are a binky you are gonna lose your second virginity.
You lost your virginity while putting 50.caliber bullets in veeginas?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Do you masturbate to cub porn?
> 
> Edit: Might've come on a little strong there.



we all know you do.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Interesting. Well now you are a binky you are gonna lose your second virginity.
> You lost your virginity while putting 50.caliber bullets in veeginas?



I lost my virginity when I was putting my 50.caliber bullet in vajayjays.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I want a tattoo now.


 
They're fun. I've been meaning to go back for more but until I get a job I can't.


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I want a tattoo now.


I already have three. :3C


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> we all know you do.


I masturbate to TF stories. I can't tell beforehand what they turn into in the end. :0


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

my piece looks kinda like an uncut penis </random>


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a swasi tat on my ass.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

Hawt. Mine is a pissed off little bird on my leg.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> my piece looks kinda like an uncut penis </random>



your piece?
can I have a go on that?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

^Kawaii :] my kyoot little pipe. And you may.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ^Kawaii :] my kyoot little pipe. And you may.



UNF UNF UNF UNF.

from this post down we talk prison lingo.

'aight that 'goo.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I lost my virginity when I was putting my 50.caliber bullet in vajayjays.


kinkykinkykinky


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

wha'tch yo be say'in?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 11, 2010)

-drops soap- getthat fer me, z, wouldya?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -drops soap- getthat fer me, z, wouldya?



o wah lawdy you bended ova... let me clean dat ho' for ya... soap aint do wat I be doin' yo.


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> o wah lawdy you bended ova... let me clean dat ho' for ya... soap aint do wat I be doin' yo.


 
can i be nex'?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> can i be nex'?



do it in my ass....


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

uh oh


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> do it in my ass....


 
that all ya need be sayin lawdy!

UNF UNF UNF UNF UNF!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> that all ya need be sayin lawdy!
> 
> UNF UNF UNF UNF UNF!



OH! OH! OH! OH! YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

._.


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OH! OH! OH! OH! YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


 
i aint be sayin you two speak!
*slap*


UNF UNF UNF UNF UNF!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow uh I suppose im done showering.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> ._.



*rapes*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

OH GAWD


i dont even know how i got in this prison but MURR


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> OH GAWD
> 
> 
> i dont even know how i got in this prison but MURR



YOU'RE IN THE PRISON OF LOVE


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> YOU'RE IN THE PRISON OF LOVE


 
I didn't expect it to be so hot and sticky...


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> I didn't expect it to be so hot and sticky...



it's also steamy.

oh so steamy... 

and thick... the air is thick..
and moist.....

ohhh sooo hot...

*takes off your clothes*


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> it's also steamy.
> 
> oh so steamy...
> 
> ...


I don't need any more persuasion..

*rips off your clothes*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Why were you wearing clothes in the shower??

And why are you ripping his clothes off? Those cost money you know!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Why were you wearing clothes in the shower??



*gags you with a wet towel*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Mumph!


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *gags you with a wet towel*


 
Don't gag me with it strangle me!!!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> Don't gag me with it strangle me!!!



*strangles leon with his own wet shirt* 

*whips haxx with wet undies*


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *strangles leon with his own wet shirt*
> 
> *whips haxx with wet undies*


 
OH GOD, now bend over!!!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> OH GOD, now bend over!!!



*bends over* *blindfolds you*

teehee


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *bends over* *blindfolds you*
> 
> teehee


 
*thrust* I think I got it!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> *thrust* I think I got it!



no, you got HAXX.


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no, you got HAXX.


 
K i'll try again.

*hardthrust* what about now?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 11, 2010)

leon said:


> K i'll try again.
> 
> *hardthrust* what about now?



gots it in mah ass.


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> gots it in mah ass.


UNF UNF UNF UNF

Hows that feel?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

OH MURR WHAT HIT ME?


----------



## Leon (Mar 11, 2010)

HAXX said:


> OH MURR WHAT HIT ME?


 
Sorry that was my penis in your eye.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 11, 2010)

.....okay, wow. This has *seiously* gone off thread! lol


----------



## Smelge (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes.

To the OP: What grounds did the Cops cite for you not being allowed about in a fursuit again?

Also, if your fursuit has strategicaly placed zippers, why go out in public with it? Is it a full suit jobby, or are the arms/legs removable? Cos it wouldn't be too difficult in such a case to just get a PG body for use in public.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Yes.
> 
> To the OP: What grounds did the Cops cite for you not being allowed about in a fursuit again?
> 
> Also, *if your fursuit has strategicaly placed zippers*, why go out in public with it? Is it a full suit jobby, or are the arms/legs removable? Cos it wouldn't be too difficult in such a case to just get a PG body for use in public.


 

Well, if its a full body fursuit, I can see how a zipper would be essiential.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 11, 2010)

Well duh, I mean the dubious use of "Strategically". Zrcalo has stated it was built as a fucksuit. It is possible to have a suit without a cock or arse hole.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 11, 2010)

0_0 the warden ain't gun' be likin' dis much. or will e'?



Voidrunners said:


> Well duh, I mean the dubious use of "Strategically". Zrcalo has stated it was built as a fucksuit. It is possible to have a suit without a cock or arse hole.


 well yeah... but what if ya gotta piss or shit?


----------



## Liam (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Edit: I also agree with the "Fuck her" statement. As long as you're not intending to harm the kids than don't worry about it, it's your right to express yourself however you see fit and don't let some stuckup dumb bitch tell you otherwise because she obviously has no clue what she's talking about.
> 
> /crazyoldlady....


Do you realize how much hell an irate woman can raise?
 "Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned"



leon said:


> OH GOD, now bend over!!!





Zrcalo said:


> *bends over* *blindfolds you*
> 
> teehee





leon said:


> *thrust* I think I got it!



What the ...
Where did the thread go?


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Mar 11, 2010)

Now come on people. Sometimes I feel like him. I would love to just go around in my fursuit everywhere but unfortunately I can't. Just stick to shoving it in your friend's faces!   xD


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 11, 2010)

feathery said:


> Then your a retard 8D! Hurray, and you win for wasting your time stalking someones page thus proving you have no life.





feathery said:


> That you have no life to go fix my spelling XD wow your an idiot.



I'll take your decision to launch this pitiful personal attack rather than attempt to rationally explain how spanking it to cub porn doesn't make you a pedophile to mean that on some level you know we are absolutely right about you but you're too much of a coward to admit it.

Also I find it interesting that you continue to avoid questions about the details of your interaction with the police and the legality of suiting in public in Barrie.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

When everyone's ganging up on you, it's hard to stay rational.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> When everyone's ganging up on you, it's hard to stay rational.



No one's ganging up on him, he hasn't bothered to set the record straight or attempted to defend himself in a reasonable manor so naturally people are going to speculate. He's only got himself to blame for that. 

It's obvious that he made this thread expecting to get coddled and now he's got his adult diapers in a twist because these forums aren't the crybaby furfag hugbox he seemed to think they were.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> You're a fucking creep, you deserved what you got.





Usarise said:


> hes a gay hippy babyfur! aka THE furfag





CannonFodder said:


> Hmm *looks at fa account*





Garreth said:


> Indisputable proof. I believe that this counts as decisive evidence.


This isn't ganging up on someone?





feathery said:


> Well i figured people would have more sensibility then what i have seen however i am obviously wrong. The comments i have seen make me sick and honestly im offended highly by the comments i have seen. Also many don't read anything or read only what they want causing a broad array of slander such as "pedophile" accusations.
> None of you know who i am so you have no right to judge me nor do i have the right to put judgment onto you.
> Simply put I dress in fursuit because i believe i am spiritually a bird, that is why i do it. I went to the water front on a swing set for about a minute with my friend simply to enjoy the simple things in life which i missed out on. Some kid looked at me and waved at me from about 8 yards away, so i laughed and waved back. Sadly it scared them so after that i continued walking on until some woman ran over about 3 minutes later complaining that i look scary. Yes it is very strange to walk around in a fursuit, this accounts for all of us furs who do it. Yes a park is not usually a good place especially in my city. So yeah i understand her concern. That's about it to be honest, there is not much else to be said except watch how you fursuit and watch were you suit and be mature how you do it. That is about it.


He did try to be reasonable and defend himself.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> This isn't ganging up on someone?


To my defense, my picture was based off a true story. Besides, he _did_ have a defense. Go back a few pages and arm yourself with knowledge. 



SirRob said:


> He did try to be reasonable and defend himself.



More like repeat what he said earlier with even more vague explanations while modifying what he said previously.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Garreth said:


> More like repeat what he said earlier with even more vague explanations while modifying what he said previously.


Maybe that's because nothing else happened. It's like you guys are trying to get him to admit something he's not guilty of.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Maybe that's because nothing else happened. It's like you guys are trying to get him to admit something he's not guilty of.



He doesn't need to admit he's a pedophile, we already know that he is one. It's not an accusation, we're simply stating the fact and discussing it's relevance to the situation. Honestly seeing as he has embraced his pedophilia enough to draw/commission cub porn I can't understand why he's getting his dick in a twist about other people acknowledging it.  

Also he failed to expand upon his interaction with the police and the legality of suiting in Barrie.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> He doesn't need to admit he's a pedophile, we already know that he is one. It's not an accusation, we're simply stating the fact and discussing it's relevance to the situation. Honestly seeing as he has embraced his pedophilia enough to draw/commission cub porn I can't understand why he's getting his dick in a twist about other people acknowledging it.
> 
> Also he failed to expand upon his interaction with the police and the legality of suiting in Barrie.


Well yes, there are strong implications that he's a pedophile. However, I was referring to the accusation that he actually did something more than what he posted. And yeah, I guess he could clarify the part about the police for us.

And... pedophila is really hated here, you really can't see why he wouldn't admit to it? I'm not gonna tell my mom I'm gay because I know there will be consequences.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 11, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well yes, there are strong implications that he's a pedophile. However, I was referring to the accusation that he actually did something more than what he posted. And yeah, I guess he could clarify the part about the police for us.



If he hadn't presented such a suspiciously vague account of the events I for one would have been less inclined to believe that there was more to this story than he was letting on. The fact that it was a fucksuit and he's a pedophile didn't help his case any.



SirRob said:


> And... pedophila is really hated here, you really can't see why he wouldn't admit to it? I'm not gonna tell my mom I'm gay because I know there will be consequences.



There's no sense pitching a fit and denying it when everyone's already found out though :V .


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> If he hadn't presented such a suspiciously vague account of the events I for one would have been less inclined to believe that there was more to this story than he was letting on. The fact that it was a fucksuit and he's a pedophile didn't help his case any.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no sense pitching a fit and denying it when everyone's already found out though :V .


True. If he properly explained everything, and the woman and police came to this thread and posted their sides of the story, this whole thing could be cleared up. But... None of that's going to happen now so everything's just going to have to stay up in the air.

And once again, it's hard to stay rational when everyone's ganging up on you. Of course he's going to keep denying it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> This isn't ganging up on someone?He did try to be reasonable and defend himself.



someone drew pics?!?!?!

epic.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Pfeh, you shouldn't be restricted from something just because you look suspicious... I mean you don't have to wear a fursuit to be a child molester.


 
I wonder if that lady would report me if I was standing at a corner D:


----------



## Delta (Mar 12, 2010)

quayza said:


> I would loved to go angry black guy on her ass just to see if would work. Would of been so much fun.
> 
> 
> Also yeah, you really should of rethunk that idea.



MAN, FUCK YOU BUSHY ASS, NOSEY ASS *****. DON'T NEVER IN YO LIFE TRY TA HOLLA AT ME *****. Do it again, ***** I done be popped da trunk on yo bitch ass.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Winds said:


> MAN, FUCK YOU BUSHY ASS, NOSEY ASS *****. DON'T NEVER IN YO LIFE TRY TA HOLLA AT ME *****. Do it again, ***** I done be popped da trunk on yo bitch ass.



o_o


----------



## Bando (Mar 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I wonder if that lady would report me if I was standing at a corner D:



In 5 nanoseconds you'd be gone :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> In 5 nanoseconds you'd be gone :V


 fucking popo's gotta be giving me a hard time, I wasn't doing shit but somehow I looked suspecious >:[


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 12, 2010)

You know, this thread makes me want to go fursuiting in public.  Of course my ideal fursuit would be something from Aliens or a Lycan from underworld :3

There is no way in HELL I'd be accused of trying to lure innocent young children with those costumes.  They'd run in the other direction ^_^


----------



## Garreth (Mar 12, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> You know, this thread makes me want to go fursuiting in public.  Of course my ideal fursuit would be something from Aliens or a Lycan from underworld :3
> 
> There is no way in HELL I'd be accused of trying to lure innocent young children with those costumes.  They'd run in the other direction ^_^



Just make sure your suit doesn't have any strategically placed zippers and you'll do just fine.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Just make sure your suit doesn't have any strategically placed zippers and you'll do just fine.


 
that is true xD


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 12, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I wonder if that lady would report me if I was standing at a corner D:



I'd report her for suspicious behaviour.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'd report her for suspicious behavior.


 Actually that does make sense, she wants to get the others in trouble so she looks innocent x3


----------



## Jesie (Mar 13, 2010)

_And the plot thickens..._


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Jesie said:


> _And the plot thickens..._



lol, and that's how the cookie crumbles.


----------

